# *****ORANGE COUNTY LOWRIDER ALLIANCE****



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

LETS BRING ALL THE O.C. CAR CLUBS TOGETHER TO HELP OUT THE COUNTY OF ORANGE AND LOCAL SCHOOLS. WE NEED TO MAKE A POSTIVE INFLUENCE IN OUR COMMUNITY AND WE CANT DO IT ALONE. PLEASE POST UR CAR CLUB NAME AND INFO IN THIS TOPIC OUR NEXT MEETING IS ON JUNE 13TH @ 7PM @ BRISTOL BURGER IN SANTA ANA. OR PM ME FOR ANY INFO.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:0


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@May 3 2010, 11:28 AM~17373868
> *LETS BRING ALL THE O.C. CAR CLUBS TOGETHER TO HELP OUT THE COUNTY OF ORANGE AND LOCAL SCHOOLS. WE NEED TO MAKE A POSTIVE INFLUENCE IN OUR COMMUNITY AND WE CANT DO IT ALONE. PLEASE POST UR CAR CLUB NAME AND INFO IN THIS TOPIC OUR NEXT MEETING IS ON JUNE 13TH @ 7PM @ BRISTOL BURGER IN SANTA ANA. OR PM ME FOR ANY INFO.
> *


 :0 

*Whats up dog I didn't realize last night you was "Cops on Payroll" till I left......LOL* :biggrin: 

*I'm Damion Goodtimes O.C.*


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@May 3 2010, 12:31 PM~17375080
> *:0
> 
> Whats up dog I didn't realize last night you was "Cops on Payroll" till I left......LOL  :biggrin:
> ...


SUP DAWG! ........IM ROBERT BLVD KINGS O.C.


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

DONT FORGET TO POST UP FLYERS FOR UPCOMING O.C. EVENTS!


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

OC TTT


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## al.groupeoc (Mar 25, 2007)

BIG GROUPE OC


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Click and tune in all day long To The Beer Run Bobby Oldies Show.

"The Show that makes ALL THE CHOLAS HORNY"

http://www.cyberears.com/index.php/Browse/playaudio/9291


Find out for yourself! Come and see what the hype is all about!

THE BEER RUN BOBBY OLDIES IN THE BAY & NEW YORK CITY BABY!

Shhhhhheeeooow!


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

TTT :wave:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 3 2010, 05:40 PM~17378577
> *:h5:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1975 VERT_@May 3 2010, 08:29 PM~17381754
> *TTT  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

WHATS UP O.C. RIDERS? :wave: WE HAVE ANOTHER SCHOOL THAT NEEDS OUR HELP AND SUPPORT. ITS VILLA PARK HIGH SCHOOL IN ORANGE,CA. ITS A NICE LIL HIGH SCHOOL SHOW AND ITS THIS WEEKEND. ENTRY IS $35 BUT IT GOES TO A GOOD CAUSE. IT MOSTLY HAS MUSCLE CARS BUT LETS SHOW UP WITH SOME LO LO'S TO LET THEM SEE A VARIETY OF CARS. ITS ALWAYS GOOD TO GIVE BACK TO THE COMMUNITY! LETS MAKE THIS HPN. :thumbsup: 
http://vphscarshow.com/


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@May 4 2010, 04:59 PM~17390374
> *WHATS UP O.C. RIDERS? :wave: WE HAVE ANOTHER SCHOOL THAT NEEDS OUR HELP AND SUPPORT. ITS VILLA PARK HIGH SCHOOL IN ORANGE,CA. ITS A NICE LIL HIGH SCHOOL SHOW AND ITS THIS WEEKEND. ENTRY IS $35 BUT IT GOES TO A GOOD CAUSE. IT MOSTLY HAS MUSCLE CARS BUT LETS SHOW UP WITH SOME LO LO'S TO LET THEM SEE A VARIETY OF CARS. ITS ALWAYS GOOD TO GIVE BACK TO THE COMMUNITY! LETS MAKE THIS HPN. :thumbsup:
> http://vphscarshow.com/
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

DONT FORGET THIS SUNDAY IS UNIQUES CAR SHOW AT SADDLEBACK HIGH SCHOOL!!!!


> _Originally posted by 66wita6+May 3 2010, 05:40 PM~17378577-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WILL SEE EVERYBODY THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL+May 11 2010, 03:09 PM~17456915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## WESTMINSTER*OC (Mar 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orangecountyjay_@May 21 2010, 07:51 PM~17566586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

T T T!!


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

sat. june 19 

midnight vision cc.vs. Herencia c.c. in rivalry game of soft ball
at irvine park 

if any one wants to help out M.V. or just wanna cruise the park or
challenge some one you,re welcome to come


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@May 25 2010, 05:47 PM~17602445
> *sat. june 19
> 
> midnight vision cc.vs. Herencia c.c. in rivalry game of soft ball
> ...


 :run: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS+May 25 2010, 04:47 PM~17602445-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY M.V. IF U NEED SOME HELP LET US NO. OUR O.C. CHAPT OF BLVD KINGS WILL BE DOWN.


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@May 25 2010, 06:47 PM~17602445
> *sat. june 19
> 
> midnight vision cc.vs. Herencia c.c. in rivalry game of soft ball
> ...


 can i bring my camel and tie him by the grass on the side . :loco: no mamas softball . lets play football ill sponcer it .


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@May 27 2010, 12:20 PM~17622641
> *SOUNDS LIKE FUN! :cheesy:
> HEY M.V. IF U NEED SOME HELP LET US NO. OUR O.C. CHAPT OF BLVD KINGS WILL BE DOWN.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@May 27 2010, 01:55 PM~17623453
> *can i bring my camel and tie him by the grass  on the side . :loco:  no mamas  softball . lets play football ill sponcer  it .*


well if you're in the sponcering mood I got a car for you


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
T
M
F
T
!


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@May 27 2010, 08:57 PM~17627524
> *well if you're in the sponcering mood I got a car for you
> *


just pretend i didnt say any thing , not even a word :ugh: ,ya you guys should play softball .


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 3 2010, 06:38 PM~17378547
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


READY FOR 2MARO :0


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 3 2010, 06:39 PM~17378563
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNO WE'LL BE THIER


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THEE ARTISTICS O.C .....


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

*12 to 4 bbq at bristol sound come down and bring your car* .


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THIS SUNDAY,MEETIN AT BRISTOL BURGER :nicoderm:


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

next sat. at irvine park softball game


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@May 3 2010, 11:28 AM~17373868
> *LETS BRING ALL THE O.C. CAR CLUBS TOGETHER TO HELP OUT THE COUNTY OF ORANGE AND LOCAL SCHOOLS. WE NEED TO MAKE A POSTIVE INFLUENCE IN OUR COMMUNITY AND WE CANT DO IT ALONE. PLEASE POST UR CAR CLUB NAME AND INFO IN THIS TOPIC OUR NEXT MEETING IS ON JUNE 13TH @ 7PM @ BRISTOL BURGER IN SANTA ANA. OR PM ME FOR ANY INFO.
> *


 :uh: GUESS THIS TOPIC WAS TO ALERT ONLY WHEN SHOWS ARE COMING IN THE FOLLOWIN WEEK :|


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 13 2010, 06:34 PM~17776963
> *:uh: GUESS THIS TOPIC WAS TO ALERT ONLY WHEN SHOWS ARE COMING IN THE FOLLOWIN WEEK :|
> *


WELL I HIT UP ALOT OF O.C. CLUBS ON THEIR PAGE ABOUT THIS TOPIC! :dunno: BUT ANYWAYS, THE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE MEETING IS GONNA BE THIS SUNDAY AT 7PM! BE THERE!!!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Jun 12 2010, 05:21 PM~17769667
> *next sat. at irvine park softball game
> *


THIS WKND :0


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Jun 14 2010, 10:43 AM~17782798
> *WELL I HIT UP ALOT OF O.C. CLUBS ON THEIR PAGE ABOUT THIS TOPIC! :dunno: BUT ANYWAYS, THE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE MEETING IS GONNA BE THIS SUNDAY AT 7PM! BE THERE!!!
> *


anit it fathers day this sun bro :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@May 3 2010, 04:01 PM~17376777
> *DONT FORGET TO POST UP FLYERS FOR UPCOMING O.C. EVENTS!
> *


*X2

PLEASE DO,I COME BACC ONCE OR TWICE A MONTH AND WOULD LOVE TO SWING THRU.ONLY ONE I COME DOWN FOR THAT I KNOW OF IS THE GOODTIMES PICNIC @ BOLSA PK.*


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 13 2010, 07:34 PM~17776963
> *:uh: GUESS THIS TOPIC WAS TO ALERT ONLY WHEN SHOWS ARE COMING IN THE FOLLOWIN WEEK :|
> *


the last time I went to an alliance meeting about a year ago,they brought up the topic about playing softball like the old days, every one agreed but that was it no action was ever taken. ever since they only call meeting when they need support to their show.
thats why this event was posted in this topic because its suppose to be an alliance event/game. But I see no one else keeps their word. every one is to bussy in the politics they dont have time to have a goodtime. This only shows Herencia and Midnight Vision is the true only lowrider alliance, 
Everyone else start making those phone calls to set up games, besides its more than a game its about building friendship and memories and showing the younger generation how a car club works.
If any one wants to play Herencia c.c. let me know?


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Jun 20 2010, 11:41 AM~17838721
> *the last time I went to an alliance meeting about a year ago,they brought up the topic about playing softball like the old days, every one agreed but that was it no action was ever taken. ever since they only call meeting when they need support  to their show.
> thats why this event was posted in this topic because its suppose to be an alliance event/game. But I see no one else keeps their word. every one is to bussy in  the politics they dont have time to have a goodtime. This only shows Herencia and Midnight Vision is the true only lowrider alliance,
> Everyone else start making those phone calls to set up games, besides its more than a game its about building friendship and memories and showing the younger generation how a car club works.
> ...


Dam that was nice clndnt put it any better then that . we had a good time lets keep this movement going


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

gladd you agree


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> .......... ever since they only call meeting when they need support to their show.....
> ....DON'T KNOW BOUT THE REST OF HIS COMMENT,BUT THIS IS THE TRUTH RITE HERE.....


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

> > .......... ever since they only call meeting when they need support to their show.....
> > ....DON'T KNOW BOUT THE REST OF HIS COMMENT,BUT THIS IS THE TRUTH RITE HERE.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Jun 20 2010, 10:41 AM~17838721
> *the last time I went to an alliance meeting about a year ago,they brought up the topic about playing softball like the old days, every one agreed but that was it no action was ever taken. ever since they only call meeting when they need support  to their show.
> thats why this event was posted in this topic because its suppose to be an alliance event/game. But I see no one else keeps their word. every one is to bussy in  the politics they dont have time to have a goodtime. This only shows Herencia and Midnight Vision is the true only lowrider alliance,
> Everyone else start making those phone calls to set up games, besides its more than a game its about building friendship and memories and showing the younger generation how a car club works.
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Jun 20 2010, 11:41 AM~17838721
> *the last time I went to an alliance meeting about a year ago,they brought up the topic about playing softball like the old days, every one agreed but that was it no action was ever taken. ever since they only call meeting when they need support  to their show.
> thats why this event was posted in this topic because its suppose to be an alliance event/game. But I see no one else keeps their word. every one is to bussy in  the politics they dont have time to have a goodtime. This only shows Herencia and Midnight Vision is the true only lowrider alliance,
> Everyone else start making those phone calls to set up games, besides its more than a game its about building friendship and memories and showing the younger generation how a car club works.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HIGHENDHYDRAULICS_@Jun 20 2010, 11:41 AM~17838721
> *the last time I went to an alliance meeting about a year ago,they brought up the topic about playing softball like the old days, every one agreed but that was it no action was ever taken. ever since they only call meeting when they need support  to their show.
> thats why this event was posted in this topic because its suppose to be an alliance event/game. But I see no one else keeps their word. every one is to bussy in  the politics they dont have time to have a goodtime. This only shows Herencia and Midnight Vision is the true only lowrider alliance,
> Everyone else start making those phone calls to set up games, besides its more than a game its about building friendship and memories and showing the younger generation how a car club works.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

WASSUP O.C. RIDERS? I WANT TO TRY TO KEEP THE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE MEETINGS ALIVE. BUT I CANT DO IT WITHOUT THE HELP FROM EVERY O.C. CLUB. WE SHOULD HAVE MONTHLY MEETINGS REGARDLESS IF THERE IS A SHOW COMING UP OR NOT. WE NEED TO DO THINGS IN THE COMMUNITY FOR THE COMMUNITY. WE NEED TO KEEP LOW RIDING POSTIVE, AND THEN THE COMMUNITY WILL SEE THAT ITS POSITIVE. WE AS LOW RIDERS KNOW THAT WE ARE NOT OUT CRUISING AROUND "CAUSING PROBLEMS". HOWEVER, THE COMMUNITY AND THE POLICE DEPARTMENT (WHO ARE UNAWARE OF OUR HOBBY AND LIFESTYLE) SEE THRU DIFFERENT EYES. I KNOW ITS EASIER SAID THAN DONE, TO KEEP THESE MEETINGS ALIVE. (DUE TO CAR SHOWS, PICNICS, OR HOLIDAYS) BUT WE SERIOUSLY NEED TO MAKE EVERY EFFORT TO GIVE BACK TO THE COMMUNITY, THE SAME COMMUNITY THAT WE CRUISE IN, LIVE IN, AND WERE RAISED IN. (PM ME FOR INFO) I HOPE THIS MESSAGE DOESNT FALL ON DEAF EARS!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL+Sep 28 2010, 05:20 PM~18685451-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Sep 29 2010, 10:42 AM~18692802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yessad:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest bike club will be there ttt


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

O.C. CLUBS THAT ATTENDED THAT LAST ALLIANCE MEETING:
UNIQUES
TEMPTATION
CLASSICS
KILQUE
DE AQUELLAS
SANTANA
IMPALAS
ROLLERZ ONLY
BLVD KINGS
LATINS FINEST
SUPERIORS
MEMORIES
OLD TRADITION
KUSTOM OLDIES

WE ARE MISSING SOME CLUBS. PLEASE PM ME FOR THE NEXT MEETING TIME AND DATE. THANK U.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> WASSUP O.C. RIDERS? I WANT TO TRY TO KEEP THE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE MEETINGS ALIVE. BUT I CANT DO IT WITHOUT THE HELP FROM EVERY O.C. CLUB. WE SHOULD HAVE MONTHLY MEETINGS REGARDLESS IF THERE IS A SHOW COMING UP OR NOT. WE NEED TO DO THINGS IN THE COMMUNITY FOR THE COMMUNITY. WE NEED TO KEEP LOW RIDING POSTIVE, AND THEN THE COMMUNITY WILL SEE THAT ITS POSITIVE. WE AS LOW RIDERS KNOW THAT WE ARE NOT OUT CRUISING AROUND "CAUSING PROBLEMS". HOWEVER, THE COMMUNITY AND THE POLICE DEPARTMENT (WHO ARE UNAWARE OF OUR HOBBY AND LIFESTYLE) SEE THRU DIFFERENT EYES. I KNOW ITS EASIER SAID THAN DONE, TO KEEP THESE MEETINGS ALIVE. (DUE TO CAR SHOWS, PICNICS, OR HOLIDAYS) BUT WE SERIOUSLY NEED TO MAKE EVERY EFFORT TO GIVE BACK TO THE COMMUNITY, THE SAME COMMUNITY THAT WE CRUISE IN, LIVE IN, AND WERE RAISED IN. (PM ME FOR INFO) I HOPE THIS MESSAGE DOESNT FALL ON DEAF EARS!


well said.....bro


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Keep up the good work carnal...lets bring back the alliance....i know we can do big things....we have alot of nice ranflas in O*C...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

:rimshot:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

up!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wheres my O*C riders......


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Waz up o*c clubs bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

qvo? well then lets do the damn thing! Spoke with President Louie Carranza and some of our Officers today! we are all for it if you guys want some more support! heard something is crackin this sunday at Mile Square...like i said we are down to support!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Lets bring back the alliance.........Latins finest buke club ther to support....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest bike club ttt, lets do this


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

ChicanoWayz66 said:


> qvo? well then lets do the damn thing! Spoke with President Louie Carranza and some of our Officers today! we are all for it if you guys want some more support! heard something is crackin this sunday at Mile Square...like i said we are down to support!


Thats wat u call team work?????????


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bump


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

dreamer1 said:


> Thats wat u call team work?????????


So is it going down Sunday?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:yes: pm me for details...........and post your car show flyer on here.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxthug_till_i_die (Apr 25, 2008)

to whom cares my sons school is in need of funding and my gurl is close with the pta counsel would the alliance be willing on doing a show for them inbox me if interested its in santa ana im just saying cus the school needs help and we need more shows in santa ana


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

thug_till_i_die said:


> to whom cares my sons school is in need of funding and my gurl is close with the pta counsel would the alliance be willing on doing a show for them inbox me if interested its in santa ana im just saying cus the school needs help and we need more shows in santa ana


PM SENT.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest willing to support school programs.....ttt


----------



## romeo (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm doing a car wash this Sunday for my aunt that's passing away from cancer. She's is on hospice right now and only has days left. The family is trying to gather up enough money for all her expenses. Any one that is willing to help wash cars or donate it will be this Sunday the address is 2263 harbor Blvd in Costa mesa at h&w motor sports from 8 am till 2pm anything will help. Thanks all club members that can support the cause.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry for ur lost homie....will help u spread the word!!!!! Good luck i have a fam thing going down sunday....


----------



## romeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks bro.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

romeo said:


> Thanks bro.


PM ME YOUR CONTACT INFO.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up O*C riders!!!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## theshakedown2012 (Sep 12, 2012)

Greenspans The Shake Down 2012!!!
The official Shake Down of 2012!
Description
Sunday September 23rd 

setup time:6:00am- 11:00am
show:11:00am-4:00pm

Mayfair High School
6000 n. Woodruff ave.
Lakewood, Ca. 90713

Admission $5 pre registration $25 day of $35 
Booths available $45 all vendors
15617 Studebaker Rd. #1
Norwalk Ca. 90650
children under 10 free

will be a good dam show so come and support Greenspans !
contact me if further questions 
Araceli Rodriguez 7148660605


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Keep pushing! Only positive things will come out of it. Support your local lowrider aliance.

If we can help let us know IELA


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump latins finest oc


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

O*C bump


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

bristol sound will support ...............bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

joe bristol said:


> bristol sound will support ...............bump


Ttt


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bbq today


----------



## romeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Car wash 2263 harbor Blvd Costa mesa 92626 come support


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Good turn out at mile square park...thats wats all about.....family....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Morning bump


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

G2G_Al said:


> Keep pushing! Only positive things will come out of it. Support your local lowrider aliance.
> 
> If we can help let us know IELA


thanks for the support! :thumbsup:


----------



## romeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Just want to say thanks to all those people that came out to support the car wash . Thanks Joe for the support Bristol Sounds.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> thanks for the support! :thumbsup:


I was waiting for you at Mile Square Park


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

romeo said:


> Just want to say thanks to all those people that came out to support the car wash . Thanks Joe for the support Bristol Sounds.[/QUOTE
> no problema big dog


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

couldnt come out to the park ,wish i was there


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Johnny562 said:


> I was waiting for you at Mile Square Park


I WAS GONNA GO BUT THEN MY HOMIE M.G.D. CAME TO MY HOUSE WITH 29 OF HIS FRIENDS AND WE WENT SWIMMING IN MY POOL. :happysad:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up...anything going down this weekend in O*C


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I WAS GONNA GO BUT THEN MY HOMIE M.G.D. CAME TO MY HOUSE WITH 29 OF HIS FRIENDS AND WE WENT SWIMMING IN MY POOL. :happysad:


That's the gayest thing you've ever said!!!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Johnny562 said:


> That's the gayest thing you've ever said!!!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up.....


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Johnny562 said:


> That's the gayest thing you've ever said!!!


:no: U JUST READ IT GAY. :rofl:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up...anything going down this weekend in O*C


GUESS WE NEED TRO HIT SOME SHOWS OUT OF O.C. THEN. :h5:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> GUESS WE NEED TRO HIT SOME SHOWS OUT OF O.C. THEN. :h5:


Simon carnal.....


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Simon carnal.....


did you find any shows for this weekend? :dunno:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> did you find any shows for this weekend? :dunno:


Not sure of any shows this weekend but sunday our club is having our lake day


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Not sure of any shows this weekend but sunday our club is having our lake day


POST DA INFO SON.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

O.C. ALLIANCE CALENDAR:

SEPT 20th: IMPALAS CRUISE NIGHT @ LOS SANCHEZ RESTUARANT IN ANAHEIM
SEPT 23rd: DE AQUELLAS CRUISE NIGHT @ WEST COAST BURGERS IN ANAHEIM
NOV 4th: DE AQUELLAS TOY DRIVE @ CHOICE OF COLOR
DEC 8th: IMPALAS TOY DRIVE IN DOWN TOWN ANAHEIM
DEC 9th: CLASSICS AND TEMPATIONS TOY DRIVE @ THE SANTA ANA ELKS LODGE IN SANTA ANA
DEC 23rd: UNIQUES TOY DRIVE AT THE CORBIN CENTER IN SANTA ANA

THIS CALENDAR WILL BE UPDATED AFTER EACH MEETING IF ANYTHING CHANGES. THE NEXT MEETING WILL BE SUNDAY OCT 7TH. PM ME FOR FURTHER INFO.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CAR CLUBS THAT ARE ON THE O.C. ALLIANCE PHONE LIST:

UNIQUES
TEMPTATION
CLASSICS
KLIQUE
DE AQUELLAS
SANTANA
IMPALAS
ROLLERZ ONLY
BLVD KINGS
LATINS FINEST
SUPERIORS
MEMORIES
OLD TRADITIONS
KUSTOM OLDIES

THIS LIST WILL ALSO BE UPDATED AFTER EACH MEETING. IF I MISSED ANY CLUBS THAT WERE AT THE LAST MEETING OR IF YOUR CLUB WAS/IS A PART OF THE ALLIANCE PLEASE PM ME SO I CAN ADJUST IT.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> POST DA INFO SON.


This sunday latins finest cc & bc will b at silverwood lake...wat a way to end summer with the family n kids....we r just gonna have a good time.....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt for the alliance...we r looking good ...i know thers more cc in O*C...wats up gente.lets get together


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest will try to make it to all the events...we apologized if we dont make it but some of us work grave yard....thanks


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

IMPALAS CRUISE NIGHT GOING DOWN TONIGHT!!!!!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> CAR CLUBS THAT ARE ON THE O.C. ALLIANCE PHONE LIST:
> 
> UNIQUES
> TEMPTATION
> ...


JUST ADDED :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

OC TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

We r looking good ......ttt


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Where the homies at


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt for orange county alliance


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

How about a week night cruise night ???? anyone up for that.... instead of the weekend when all the cops are out? I was thinking Thursday nights at the old Bristol burgers...... lots of parking there......


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea....make it happend...friday


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

Im down for Friday nights anyone else???


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

KLIQUE64 said:


> Im down for Friday nights anyone else???


maybe super antojitos on 17 n bristol. talk to owner about kickin it in the parking lot, its bigger and its brighter. bristol burger area gets the lights turned off and if cops see us there they will kick us out.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


dreamer1 said:


> Sounds like a good idea....make it happend...friday


----------



## swings (Sep 24, 2012)

Q-Vo O.C was up my brothers.


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

Bart said:


> maybe super antojitos on 17 n bristol. talk to owner about kickin it in the parking lot, its bigger and its brighter. bristol burger area gets the lights turned off and if cops see us there they will kick us out.


either or sounds good the less attention from officials the better... I was thinking of Thursday cause its like an odd night to be out and Friday is more like a party night you'll get more of a party type of crowed and thats really not in our best interest..... I'm thinking more of a mellow night get something quick to eat enjoy the cars and take off.... nothing too crazy something with a time limit ....its all up in the air something to talk about.... talk to your members and see what they think....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Leta do this but some of us work graveyard n cant make it Thursday bro....so if we can do something Friday or sat night will b ok bro.....


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Well lets make it happen....is it gonna be a KLIQUE thing or an ALLIANCE thing?.......side note: any SHAKEYS PIZZA has a good size parking lot.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

I know a good pizza place here in anaheim
Manager said its ok for us to do a cruise night here....with food specials


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

If the cruise night on saturdays then that would be coo cause i work nights during the week


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

sound good any time


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> I know a good pizza place here in anaheim
> Manager said its ok for us to do a cruise night here....with food specials


THE IMPORTANT THING TO FACTOR IN IS: PARKING AND HOW CLOSE TO A FREEWAY IT IS. :rofl:
BUT TEXT ME OR PM THE INFO SO I CAN LOOK INTO IT.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CAR CLUBS THAT ARE ON THE O.C. ALLIANCE PHONE LIST:

UNIQUES
TEMPTATION
CLASSICS
KLIQUE
DE AQUELLAS
SANTANA
IMPALAS
ROLLERZ ONLY
BLVD KINGS
LATINS FINEST
SUPERIORS
MEMORIES
OLD TRADITIONS
KUSTOM OLDIES
SOLDIERS FOR CHRIST 
HERENCIA

THIS LIST WILL ALSO BE UPDATED AFTER EACH MEETING. IF I MISSED ANY CLUBS THAT WERE AT THE LAST MEETING OR IF YOUR CLUB WAS/IS A PART OF THE ALLIANCE PLEASE PM ME SO I CAN ADJUST IT.

THIS JUST IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
CALIFORNIA UPHOLSTERY PROS is a proud supporter of the ORANGE COUNTY LOWRIDER ALLIANCE!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ill get more info n shoot it ur way bro...


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Ill get more info n shoot it ur way bro...


:h5:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> CAR CLUBS THAT ARE ON THE O.C. ALLIANCE PHONE LIST:
> 
> UNIQUES
> TEMPTATION
> ...


BRISTOL AUTO SOUND IS ANOTHER ALLIANCE SUPPORTER!!!
THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Big thanks to all the alliance supportes


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

KLIQUE64 said:


> How about a week night cruise night ???? anyone up for that.... instead of the weekend when all the cops are out? I was thinking Thursday nights at the old Bristol burgers...... lots of parking there......


IMPALAS HAS THERE CRUISE NIGHT ON THURSDAYS ONCE A MONTH AT LOS SANCHEZ RESTAURANT IN ANAHEIM NEXT ONE IS OCT 18TH. WE ARE WORKING ON TRYING TO GET THEM BACK AT SONICS BUT FOR NOW ITS GONNA BE AT THE NEW LOCATION


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> IMPALAS HAS THERE CRUISE NIGHT ON THURSDAYS ONCE A MONTH AT LOS SANCHEZ RESTAURANT IN ANAHEIM NEXT ONE IS OCT 18TH. WE ARE WORKING ON TRYING TO GET THEM BACK AT SONICS BUT FOR NOW ITS GONNA BE AT THE NEW LOCATION


:yes:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Waz up homies? I got this sunday off thinking of taking out the low low bike n going to cruise down around at the beach n just chill, whos game whos down to roll n just go out n chill n represent? Latins finest bc


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up homies? I got this sunday off thinking of taking out the low low bike n going to cruise down around at the beach n just chill, whos game whos down to roll n just go out n chill n represent? Latins finest bc


you should post up at o.g. mikes in santana. they are having a little hot rod show there and it would be nice to show up with a few low rider bikes there. its only from 11-2.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> you should post up at o.g. mikes in santana. they are having a little hot rod show there and it would be nice to show up with a few low rider bikes there. its only from 11-2.


Do you know if there is an entry fee or is it free? Cause i know sunday in fullerton veijitos have a cruise night from 11 to 4


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> Well lets make it happen....is it gonna be a KLIQUE thing or an ALLIANCE thing?.......side note: any SHAKEYS PIZZA has a good size parking lot.


No its just a thing.
looks like some people are down we just gota do it. everyone gather you info and lets see what everyone comes up with. at least we are talking about it.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

KLIQUE64 said:


> No its just a thing.
> looks like some people are down we just gota do it. everyone gather you info and lets see what everyone comes up with. at least we are talking about it.


Yup yup thts wat im talkibg about......tem work!!!!!!!


----------



## FUNKaheim714 (Nov 11, 2010)

Angelos on st college is a good spot!!


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

FUNKaheim714 said:


> Angelos on st college is a good spot!!


aint the parking lot real small there?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

*I will hit up the shakeys on harbor and ball tmrw and see what they say.*


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

It is small


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Do you know if there is an entry fee or is it free? Cause i know sunday in fullerton veijitos have a cruise night from 11 to 4


WHERE EXACTLY?...........AND YES THE SHOW AT O.G. MIKES IS A FREE EVENT.


----------



## FUNKaheim714 (Nov 11, 2010)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> aint the parking lot real small there?


Yea that's the bad thing. It's a cool spot though


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

FUNKaheim714 said:


> Yea that's the bad thing. It's a cool spot though


IS THAT YOUR NEW RIDE IN YOUR AVI?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> WHERE EXACTLY?...........AND YES THE SHOW AT O.G. MIKES IS A FREE EVENT.


Brookehurst n orangethrope


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up O*C


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Waz up oc whos ready to do it like this? This was our first beach cruise https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEfdtqG5bk4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest cruising huntington beach for our beach cruise. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEfdtqG5bk4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31bAgFXaKS8&feature=youtube_gdata_player. Latins finest posted up


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest posted huntington beach https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qYz2VIBfgc&feature=youtube_gdata_player.


----------



## FUNKaheim714 (Nov 11, 2010)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> IS THAT YOUR NEW RIDE IN YOUR AVI?


I dnt think so, what car is it? I still got the big body, I can't see everything through my phone


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

ITS A SILVER CUTTY.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

COME ON OUT ALL MY O*C RIDERS........


----------



## FUNKaheim714 (Nov 11, 2010)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> ITS A SILVER CUTTY.


That's my old old regal. I need to change it


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

FUNKaheim714 said:


> That's my old old regal. I need to change it


IT ALSO SAYS "SICKSIDE" ON YOUR CLUB INFO. JUST SAYING. :rofl:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

MrWorm714 said:


> COME ON OUT ALL MY O*C RIDERS........


Latins finest bike club will b ther to support!!!!!!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> Well lets make it happen....is it gonna be a KLIQUE thing or an ALLIANCE thing?.......side note: any SHAKEYS PIZZA has a good size parking lot.


I CHECKED THIS PARKING LOT IN ANAHEIM AND THERES 80 PARKING SPOTS AND ROOM FOR A D.J.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Im still waiting for an answer for peps pizza in anaheim he said hes gonna call tomorrow....but any place its good aslongest we chill as an alliance we r down.....ttt


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

dreamer1 said:


> Latins finest bike club will b ther to support!!!!!!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Good morning!!!!!!!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Good morning!!!!!!!


:wave:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> :wave:


Wats up bro hows everything going......


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up bro hows everything going......


just working bro..........yesterday i received some REALLY good news about the alliance. so 2013 will be the year for US. (not as an individual club but as a WHOLE.)


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thats good carnal....i know O*C has a lot of cc ....lets do it bro


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> O.C. ALLIANCE CALENDAR:
> 
> SEPT 20th: IMPALAS CRUISE NIGHT @ LOS SANCHEZ RESTUARANT IN ANAHEIM
> SEPT 23rd: DE AQUELLAS CRUISE NIGHT @ WEST COAST BURGERS IN ANAHEIM
> ...


TTT!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wts up my O*C


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

KLIQUE64 said:


> No its just a thing.
> looks like some people are down we just gota do it. everyone gather you info and lets see what everyone comes up with. at least we are talking about it.


What up turkey :nicoderm:


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

so.... r we cruisin for cheerios?...


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

:wave:


~Purple Haze~ said:


> What up turkey :nicoderm:


hey hey just getin em pumped up.... Nobodys out anymore


----------



## FUNKaheim714 (Nov 11, 2010)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> IT ALSO SAYS "SICKSIDE" ON YOUR CLUB INFO. JUST SAYING. :rofl:


Gotta delete that too them lol


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Good mORning O*C


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

Bart said:


> so.... r we cruisin for cheerios?...


http://www.ocregister.com/news/cheerios-373173-pierre-santa.html
R.I.P CHEERIOS


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

Bart said:


> so.... r we cruisin for cheerios?...


i guess theres a cruise night next sunday oct 7th at bristol burgers at 5pm


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

thats the day of the alliance meeting i believe......


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Bart said:


> so.... r we cruisin for cheerios?...


yes we are cruzing for cheerio. :thumbsup:



dreamer1 said:


> thats the day of the alliance meeting i believe......


this is also true.


----------



## supreme 82 (Jun 1, 2011)

a cruise for CHERRIOS sounds cool. we"ll be there. he was a cool person. all those that cruised Bristol back in the day and had a chance to meet him will say the same. 
RIP CHERRIOS :angel:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

9days to vegas supershow ohhh yeaaa.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

whos rollin?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## RO84CAPRICE (Apr 4, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

We'll be ther to support!!!!!!


----------



## Bristol St (Oct 31, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Bristol St said:


> :inout:


:buttkick:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Bristol St (Oct 31, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> :buttkick:


:facepalm::burn::barf:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

meeting this sunday @ 7.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup yup will b ther


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Yup yup will b ther


:h5:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

O.C. ALLIANCE CALENDAR:

OCT 6TH: SUPERIORS BBQ @ LA NOVIA PARK IN SAN JUAN CAPISTRANO
NOV 4th: DE AQUELLAS TOY DRIVE @ CHOICE OF COLOR
DEC 8th: IMPALAS TOY DRIVE IN DOWN TOWN ANAHEIM
DEC 9th: CLASSICS AND TEMPATIONS TOY DRIVE @ THE SANTA ANA ELKS LODGE IN SANTA ANA
DEC 16TH: ROLLERZ ONLY TOY DRIVE IN SANTA ANA @ LA COSINA DE MI ABUELITA
DEC 23rd: UNIQUES TOY DRIVE AT THE CORBIN CENTER IN SANTA ANA

THIS CALENDAR WILL BE UPDATED AFTER EACH MEETING IF ANYTHING CHANGES. THE NEXT MEETING WILL BE SUNDAY OCT 7TH. PM ME FOR FURTHER INFO.

_UPDATED!!!!!!!!_


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats the info on superiors bbq......wat time we show up


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Wats the info on superiors bbq......wat time we show up


it says 12-6


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

LOW RIDER ALLIANCE MEETING:
WHEN: THIS SUNDAY THE 7TH 
TIME: 7PM
WHERE: MC DONALDS ON BRISTOL. (SOUTH OF 17TH STREET. ACROSS FROM SANTA ANA COLLEGE)
THIS MEETING WILL START AT 7PM. PLEASE DONT BE LATE. PRESIDENTS AND V. PRESIDENTS ONLY. IF A PREZ OR V.P. CANT MAKE IT, ANOTHER MEMBER FROM YOUR CLUB CAN BE THERE IN YOUR PLACE. THE MEETING HAS BEEN CHANGED TO THIS LOCATION DUE TO THE "CRUISING FOR CHEERIO" CRUISE NIGHT. ITS BETTER TO KEEP THESE MEETINGS SEPARATE FROM ANY EVENT OR CRUISES. THANK YOU. SEE EVERYBODY THERE.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> it says 12-6


Sorry i didn't see the part.......shit im going blind


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


>


This looks bad ass.....much props bro


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Sorry i didn't see the part.......shit im going blind


DAMN AND ITS THE 1ST THING ON THAT FLYER. :rofl:



dreamer1 said:


> This looks bad ass.....much props bro


THATS COURTESY OF JAY FROM IMPALAS.


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


>


:thumbsup: NICE!


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

1965 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE FOR SALE?
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/3314379841.html


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

ORANGE COUNTY BUSINESS' THAT SUPPORT THE O.C.L.A.

CALIFORNIA UPHOLSTERY PROFESSIONALS 714-751-3205 

BRISTOL SOUND 714-557-3293

SOUTHERN AUTO BODY 949-650-0405


----------



## ANAHEIM PLATING INC. (Jun 7, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Im. Need some upholstery done...im a check this guys for my bikes display.....


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Im. Need some upholstery done...im a check this guys for my bikes display.....


JUST TELL HIM YOUR FROM THE ALLIANCE.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

THATS COURTESY OF JAY FROM IMPALAS. [/QUOTE]

That looks bad ass jay....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> JUST TELL HIM YOUR FROM THE ALLIANCE.


Sounds good bro.....


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> O.C. ALLIANCE CALENDAR:
> 
> OCT 6TH: SUPERIORS BBQ @ LA NOVIA PARK IN SAN JUAN CAPISTRANO
> NOV 4th: DE AQUELLAS TOY DRIVE @ CHOICE OF COLOR
> ...


IMPALAS CRUISE NIGHT OCT 18 AT LOS SANCHEZ RESTAURANT IN ANAHEIM 6-10 PM


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> LOW RIDER ALLIANCE MEETING:
> WHEN: THIS SUNDAY THE 7TH
> TIME: 7PM
> WHERE: MC DONALDS ON BRISTOL. (SOUTH OF 17TH STREET. ACROSS FROM SANTA ANA COLLEGE)
> THIS MEETING WILL START AT 7PM. PLEASE DONT BE LATE. PRESIDENTS AND V. PRESIDENTS ONLY. IF A PREZ OR V.P. CANT MAKE IT, ANOTHER MEMBER FROM YOUR CLUB CAN BE THERE IN YOUR PLACE. THE MEETING HAS BEEN CHANGED TO THIS LOCATION DUE TO THE "CRUISING FOR CHEERIO" CRUISE NIGHT. ITS BETTER TO KEEP THESE MEETINGS SEPARATE FROM ANY EVENT OR CRUISES. THANK YOU. SEE EVERYBODY THERE.


So you guys aren't doing the cruising for Cheerio? He was a big part of OC lowriding since back in the days


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> So you guys aren't doing the cruising for Cheerio? He was a big part of OC lowriding since back in the days


everybody is more than welcome to cruise for cheerio after the meeting. But that was set up by someone on facebook. And because it's suppossed to take place at our original location, I didn't want the alliance to get pulled into any negativity that may come from it. I'm not saying there is gonna be issues, but in case there is, the alliance doesn't need to be apart of it.


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

*Vigil slated for Santa Ana's 'Cheerios'*http://www.ocregister.com/news/santa-373701-cheerios-vigil.html


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

ORANGE COUNTY BUSINESS' THAT SUPPORT THE O.C.L.A.

CALIFORNIA UPHOLSTERY PROFESSIONALS 714-751-3205 

BRISTOL SOUND 714-557-3293

SOUTHERN AUTO BODY 949-650-0405 

*JUST ADDED:
*
ANAHEIM PLATING 714-391-5133 

THANKS PETER! :thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> O.C. ALLIANCE CALENDAR:
> 
> OCT 6TH: SUPERIORS BBQ @ LA NOVIA PARK IN SAN JUAN CAPISTRANO
> OCT18TH: IMPALAS CRUISE NIGHT @ LOS SANCHEZ RESTAURANT IN ANAHEIM
> ...


UPDATED.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thnks for the updates bro.....good job


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

next month Im looking to have a carwash/toydrive before the holidays to give back to children n their family that are in hard times. If u would like to help out or show support in anyway get at me or even come help out at the carwash/toydrive when i set the date let me know.


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Bro, just let me know how we can help!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

soldiersforchrist said:


> Bro, just let me know how we can help!!!


Ok will do when we set the day n place


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Good joob joey


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

Superiors BBQ going on now...


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry we couldn't make it to the superiors event........nice pics


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Need ADj for your Car Show, Cruise Night, Birthday, Wedding Or Divorce? Oldies, Old Shool, Freestyle, Disco, Funk. music, sports and TV trivia as well as dance contests for the kids and prizes for everyone. Not just another Dj, but an entertainer, mc, host.
Call or pm me. 323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

artkrime said:


>



:wave:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Need ADj for your Car Show, Cruise Night, Birthday, Wedding Or Divorce? Oldies, Old Shool, Freestyle, Disco, Funk. music, sports and TV trivia as well as dance contests for the kids and prizes for everyone. Not just another Dj, but an entertainer, mc, host.
> Call or pm me. 323.557.2854 Mike


Qvo


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo


:wave:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> ORANGE COUNTY BUSINESS' THAT SUPPORT THE O.C.L.A.
> 
> CALIFORNIA UPHOLSTERY PROFESSIONALS 714-751-3205
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> ORANGE COUNTY BUSINESS' THAT SUPPORT THE O.C.L.A.
> 
> CALIFORNIA UPHOLSTERY PROFESSIONALS 714-751-3205
> 
> ...


Add The Cholo Dj to the list even though I am not an OC business. I'm an OG business...:yes:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Add The Cholo Dj to the list even though I am not an OC business. I'm an OG business...:yes:


we dont support criminals. :buttkick:




































:happysad:









just kidding. :h5:


----------



## ANAHEIM PLATING INC. (Jun 7, 2011)

:h5: wazkrakin turkey....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey wats up to my O*C....we making progress wit the alliance....lets keep up the good job....we can do this


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:bowrofl:


COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> we dont support criminals. :buttkick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

yesterdays o.c.l.a. meeting had a good turn out. Each club got there chance to step up and speak out on there opinions. That's what its all about. ((( ttt ocla ))) :nicoderm:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

soldiersforchrist said:


> yesterdays o.c.l.a. meeting had a good turn out. Each club got there chance to step up and speak out on there opinions. That's what its all about. ((( ttt ocla ))) :nicoderm:


:yes:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

soldiersforchrist said:


> yesterdays o.c.l.a. meeting had a good turn out. Each club got there chance to step up and speak out on there opinions. That's what its all about. ((( ttt ocla ))) :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

1975 VERT said:


> :thumbsup: NICE!


That's a bad ass logo homies


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

X2


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok im looking at the events for the alliance so no events for the nov 17 or 18th yet? Im going to be setting a date for carwash/toydrive for either nov 17th or 18th soon as j finalize it will inform everyone of the date,time,place and all the info... Latins finest bike club o*c


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest bike club o*c chapter carwash/toydrive november 17th 10am to 4pm $10 dollars carwash or free wash with a $10 donation of a toy at westcoast burgers 430 S. Euclid Street , Anaheim, California 92802 come out and show support n get your car washed and enjoy a good food..


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Flyer in the making


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Come out n support or if u even would like to come out just to help out that would be good too and appreciated..


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bumping the pg


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

up top


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

So no ones really saying much about a cruise night looks like others already have their things going... sonic, Los Sanches ect.
how bout this one........

early Saturday mornings at Christy's Donuts on Bristol right next to the Bristol In-Door ???? and I mean early like 5am to like 8am only reason for the early time is due to the other business not opening till 8 or 9am what do think about that one ???????


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

well i brought up the idea at the last meeting. but no one seemed to worry about it too much. its hard to teach old dogs new tricks.










if your down to get up and chill that early, than we should take our lowriders to donut derilects in hb on saturday. yes its mostly hot rods but its time to DEVERSIFY!


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

Maybe we should go to da cruise they have every saturday mornin in irvine it starts at 5amish and everyOne shows up. Racers to muscle cars classics etc. That shit gets packed!!!


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

I think all oc should mob it to da next krispie kream cruise


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> well i brought up the idea at the last meeting. but no one seemed to worry about it too much. its hard to teach old dogs new tricks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya I've been there I used to live right behind the Donut shop and I went once the mood is not the same...... well we'll see something good will come up...


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Bart said:


> Maybe we should go to da cruise they have every saturday mornin in irvine it starts at 5amish and everyOne shows up. Racers to muscle cars classics etc. That shit gets packed!!!


IS THAT "KOOL KARS" OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT? IVE SEEN SUPERIORS THERE A COUPLE OF TIMES. BUT IM DOWN TO ROLL.



Bart said:


> I think all oc should mob it to da next krispie kream cruise


WHEN WAND WHERE?



KLIQUE64 said:


> Ya I've been there I used to live right behind the Donut shop and I went once the mood is not the same...... well we'll see something good will come up...


BUT SHOWING "ONCE" IS NOT GONNA MAKE A DIFFERENCE. WE NEED TO SHOW UP EVERY TIME AND TO EVERYTHING. THEY ARE CAR GUYS JUST LIKE US. THE ONLY DIFFERENCE IS, WE CHROME THE THINGS THAT THEY PAINT. :biggrin:


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

Trying to help out a friend.

1983 cutlass v6 

No rust, passed smog, new tags. Car was finished about a week ago .new paint job. 2 pumps 10 batteries. Wrapped the A-arms, diff and partial frame. OG interior great condition. Cd player, amp, 4 -6x9's , 

Needs: tires, passenger taillight lens and passenger inside handle. 

New car has not hit the street yet $6500

You can call or text 949.533.8232


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> IS THAT "KOOL KARS" OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT? IVE SEEN SUPERIORS THERE A COUPLE OF TIMES. BUT IM DOWN TO ROLL.


im not sure what its called you could see it off the 5 freeway before exiting alton its on the right


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> WHEN WAND WHERE?


Burbank


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Who's in Vegas.....stop by n say wats up


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

Bart said:


> Burbank



:h5: thats some good shit :yes:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

KLIQUE64 said:


> :h5: thats some good shit :yes:


X2 :rofl:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

O.C. ALLIANCE CALENDAR:

OCT18TH: IMPALAS CRUISE NIGHT @ LOS SANCHEZ RESTAURANT IN ANAHEIM
OCT 28TH: BROWN PRIDE'S TRUNK OR TREAT IN BREA GIOVANNIS PIZZA
NOV 4th: DE AQUELLAS TOY DRIVE @ CHOICE OF COLOR
NOV 17TH: LATINS FINEST CAR WASH/TOY DRIVE @ WEST COAST BURGER IN ANAHEIM0
DEC 8th: IMPALAS TOY DRIVE IN DOWN TOWN ANAHEIM
DEC 9th: CLASSICS AND TEMPATIONS TOY DRIVE @ THE SANTA ANA ELKS LODGE IN SANTA ANA
DEC 16TH: ROLLERZ ONLY TOY DRIVE IN SANTA ANA @ LA COSINA DE MI ABUELITA
DEC 23rd: UNIQUES TOY DRIVE AT THE CORBIN CENTER IN SANTA ANA

THIS CALENDAR WILL BE UPDATED AFTER EACH MEETING IF ANYTHING CHANGES. THE NEXT MEETING WILL BE SUNDAY NOV 4TH. PM ME FOR FURTHER INFO.
_*UPDATED!!!!!!*_


----------



## Ladybug32 (May 30, 2012)

Latins finest bike club o*c chapter carwash/toydrive for a good cause november 17th 10am to 4pm $10 dollars carwash or free wash with a $10 donation of a toy at westcoast burgers 430 S. Euclid Street , Anaheim, California 92802 come out and show support n get your car washed and enjoy a good food.. All toys will be donated


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> O.C. ALLIANCE CALENDAR:
> 
> OCT18TH: IMPALAS CRUISE NIGHT @ LOS SANCHEZ RESTAURANT IN ANAHEIM
> OCT 28TH: BROWN PRIDE'S TRUNK OR TREAT IN BREA GIOVANNIS PIZZA
> ...


TTT!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Tty for the O*C alliance


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

We saw Victor n Ralph from Santana car club driving their cars all the way to Vegas.We saw alot of OC clubs repping TEMPTATIONS,SUPERIORS,ROLLERZ ONLY,KLIQUE,SANTANA,CLASSICS,IMPALAS,LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB AND SICKSIDE.The OC left VEGAS with some awards congrats


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THANX FOR THE PIC ELI,O.C HAD ITS OWN CORNER SPOT AND DID WELL IN VEGAS,CONGRATS ON YOU N THE MRS FOR YOUR RYDES TO


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latina finest O*C took 2nd place in trikes....good to see u guys out ther


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

classic53 said:


> View attachment 555401
> We saw Victor n Ralph from Santana car club driving their cars all the way to Vegas.We saw alot of OC clubs repping TEMPTATIONS,SUPERIORS,ROLLERZ ONLY,KLIQUE,SANTANA,CLASSICS,IMPALAS,LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB AND SICKSIDE.The OC left VEGAS with some awards congrats


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

ATTENTION !!!!!
 IMPALAS O*C CRUISE NIGHT HAS BEEN CANCELLED TOMORROW AT LOS SANCHEZ RESTARAUNT WE WILL KEEP YOU UPDATED ON THE NEXT ONE


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> ATTENTION !!!!!
> IMPALAS O*C CRUISE NIGHT HAS BEEN CANCELLED TOMORROW AT LOS SANCHEZ RESTARAUNT WE WILL KEEP YOU UPDATED ON THE NEXT ONE


:rant:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
T
T
!


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

classic53 said:


> View attachment 555401
> We saw Victor n Ralph from Santana car club driving their cars all the way to Vegas.We saw alot of OC clubs repping TEMPTATIONS,SUPERIORS,ROLLERZ ONLY,KLIQUE,SANTANA,CLASSICS,IMPALAS,LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB AND SICKSIDE.The OC left VEGAS with some awards congrats


:worship: GOTTA GIVE IT UP TO YOU GUYS THAT DROVE UR RIDES TO VEGAS AND BACK:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest bike club o*c chapter carwash/toydrive for a good cause november 17th 10am to 4pm $10 dollars carwash or free wash with a $10 donation of a toy at westcoast burgers 430 S. Euclid Street , Anaheim, California 92802 come out and show support n get your car washed and enjoy good food.. All toys willbe donated


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump for the O*C alliance


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

*Old Style Car Club Toy Drive 12/02/2012 Napsac Sports Apparel*

*OLD STYLE CAR CLUB TOY DRIVE* 
*Napsac Sports Apparel Urban Gear & TLIC*
*650 S.Grand Ave Ste.106 - Santa Ana CA 92705*
*EDDIE NAPPER, 714 458-5861 (PROPRIETER)*
*Date: Sunday December 02, 2012 Time: 8am- 5pm*
*ALL CARS & CLUBS WELCOME - COME DISPLAY YOUR RIDE*
*ENJOY THE DAY WITH MUSIC – ALL DAY CATERING ON SITE*
*TOY/GIFT (valued) $10.00 and $10.00 DONATION*​

*SUPPORTING ORANGEWOOD ORPHANAGE AND HUMAN OPTIONS*
*(BATTERED WOMENS SHELTER) PLEASE REMEMBER WHEN DONATING YOUR GIFT THAT ORANGEWOOD ALSO HOUSES YOUNG TEENS*
*LETS HELP THE WOMEN AT HUMAN OPTIONS WHO ARE TRYING SO HARD TO START NEW LIVES SO THEY MAY GIVE THEIR CHILDREN A BETTER LIFE *
*COMPLETE NON PROFIT – ALL DONATIONS/MONEY DISTRUIBUTED*
*OLD STYLE CC MEMBERS = ART RAMIREZ – 714 296-9065 - DAVID ESTRADA – 714 396-3839 – VINCE RAMIREZ - 714 329-0416 - ART BARCELONA - 714 469-0822FOR*​​


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

SOUNDS GOOD:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

O.C. ALLIANCE CALENDAR:


OCT 28TH: BROWN PRIDE'S TRUNK OR TREAT IN BREA GIOVANNIS PIZZA
NOV 4th: DE AQUELLAS TOY DRIVE @ CHOICE OF COLOR
NOV 17TH: LATINS FINEST CAR WASH/TOY DRIVE @ WEST COAST BURGER IN ANAHEIM
DEC 2ND: OLD STYLE CAR CLUB TOY DRIVE @ NAPSAC SPORTS APPAREL IN SANTA ANA
DEC 8th: IMPALAS TOY DRIVE IN DOWN TOWN ANAHEIM
DEC 9th: CLASSICS AND TEMPATIONS TOY DRIVE @ THE SANTA ANA ELKS LODGE IN SANTA ANA
DEC 16TH: ROLLERZ ONLY TOY DRIVE IN SANTA ANA @ LA COSINA DE MI ABUELITA
DEC 23rd: UNIQUES TOY DRIVE AT THE CORBIN CENTER IN SANTA ANA

THIS CALENDAR WILL BE UPDATED AFTER EACH MEETING IF ANYTHING CHANGES. THE NEXT MEETING WILL BE SUNDAY NOV 4TH. PM ME FOR FURTHER INFO.
_*UPDATED!!!!!!*_


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Ttt for the alliance latins finest showing support


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

O.C. alliance brothers, we are invited to a fundraiser car wash this saturday 10/27/12 in ingelwood for a fallen member of LA family car club, donation will be going to the family for his services. so think about it, no worriez ((la county sheriffs shot and killed him 10/18/12))


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Will try to b ther for support.......


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

QVO ORANGE COUNTY! THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT!!!!! GIVING BACK! AND MAKING A POSITIVE IMAGE FOR OUR PEOPLE


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

art said:


> QVO ORANGE COUNTY! THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT!!!!! GIVING BACK! AND MAKING A POSITIVE IMAGE FOR OUR PEOPLE


:yes: :h5:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

HAVE SOME LA HABRA METAL FRAMES (PM IF INTERESTED) WILLING TO TRADE FOR SANTA ANA CHEVROLET GUARANTY METAL FRAMES! THANKS


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

1975 VERT said:


> HAVE SOME LA HABRA METAL FRAMES (PM IF INTERESTED) WILLING TO TRADE FOR SANTA ANA CHEVROLET GUARANTY METAL FRAMES! THANKS
> View attachment 559775


How much shipped to waste management?...


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

1975 VERT said:


> HAVE SOME LA HABRA METAL FRAMES (PM IF INTERESTED) WILLING TO TRADE FOR SANTA ANA CHEVROLET GUARANTY METAL FRAMES! THANKS
> View attachment 559775


COME GET THEM PRIMO.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Bart said:


> How much shipped to waste management?...


:rimshot:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> COME GET THEM PRIMO.


OR THESE. ALL CHROMED.


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

Bart said:


> How much shipped to waste management?...


YOU PAY SHIPPING AND WASTE MANAGEMENT OWN'S THEM! MAKE SURE YOU PAY NEXT DAY AIR!!!!!!!!:facepalmUSE LA EXPRESS)


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> COME GET THEM PRIMO.


THANK YOU!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> OR THESE. ALL CHROMED.


I BELIEVE THAT (REGENCY RIDER) FROM SANTA ANA CC IS LOOKING FOR THESE?
:dunno:


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

1975 VERT said:


> I BELIEVE THAT (REGENCY RIDER) FROM SANTA ANA CC IS LOOKING FOR THESE?
> :dunno:


U found da metal ones u were looking for?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> OR THESE. ALL CHROMED.


SALE PENDING......


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

ORANGE COUNTY LOW RIDER ALLIANCE NEXT MEETING ??????? DATE ??????? WHERE ??????? TIME ??????? :dunno:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Last I heard at the last meeting it was Nov 4 place I'm not sure n time I'm sure its 7pm


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

GRACIAS BRO, FOR THE INFORMATION!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

No problem


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

_*ATTENTION!!!!!!!!!*_
THE NEXT ALLIANCE MEETING WILL BE ON NOV 4TH @ 12 NOON.
WHEN: NOV 4TH @ 4 PM
WHERE: CHOICE OF COLOR IN WESTMINSTER


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

thanks bro, just trying to keep every one informed, that way there is no excuses for not showing up.
( choice of color = address ??? )


----------



## theebizz (Jan 14, 2009)

Choice of Colors
13871 West St
Garden Grove, CA 92843

(714) 265-0903


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

soldiersforchrist said:


> thanks bro, just trying to keep every one informed, that way there is no excuses for not showing up.
> ( choice of color = address ??? )


IM GOING TO BE SENDING A TEXT TO EVERYONE TONIGHT.


theebizz said:


> Choice of Colors
> 13871 West St
> Garden Grove, CA 92843
> 
> (714) 265-0903


THANKS.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> _*ATTENTION!!!!!!!!!*_
> THE NEXT ALLIANCE MEETING WILL BE ON NOV 4TH @ 12 NOON.
> WHEN: NOV 4TH @ 4 PM
> WHERE: CHOICE OF COLOR IN WESTMINSTER


See ya guys Sunday at 4........


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SAME DAY AS TOY DRIVE BY DEQUELLAS,AND IT STARTS AT 7,WE WILL GATHER AT 4 TO HAVE THE MEETING....KILL 2 BIRDS WITH 1 STONE


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lolophill13 said:


> COME JOIN US FOR THE FIRST EVER COSMIC CRUISE NIGHT AT THE BOWLING ALLEY THIS TOY DRIVE IS LIKE NO OTHER, IT'S DEDICATED FOR THE ENTIRE FAMILY FROM 5PM TO WHEN EVER YOUR FAMILY HAS HAD ENOUGH FUN....DONATE A UNWRAPPED GIFT OR A $10 DONATION AND GET A FREE GAME OF BOWLING!!!! RAIN OR SHINE LETS ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT TIME!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

(1) de aquellas c.c. toy drive = this sunday 11/04/12 10:00 am at choice of colors 13871 west street, garden grove
(2) o.c. alliace meeting at 04:00 pm
(3) meeting is going tobe held at same location, right after toy drive!!!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat time is de aquellas show starts.....


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> See ya guys Sunday at 4........


:yes:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

soldiersforchrist said:


> (1) de aquellas c.c. toy drive = this sunday 11/04/12 7:00 am at choice of colors 13871 west street, garden grove
> (2) o.c. alliace meeting at 04:00 pm
> (3) meeting is going tobe held at same location, right after toy drive!!!


:yes:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

t
t
t
!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Will b ther for sure....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

STARTS AT 5 pm!!!


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

who needs these


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump.....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Two weeks Nov17th 10-4pm Latins finest carwash/toydrive at westcoast burgers in anaheim. If u like to help out or even just donate a toy or anything get at me n let me know, ill get you the info.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
T
T
!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Much respect for all the clubs from Latins finest o*c


----------



## ANAHEIM PLATING INC. (Jun 7, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Two weeks Nov17th 10-4pm Latins finest carwash/toydrive at westcoast burgers in anaheim. If u like to help out or even just donate a toy or anything get at me n let me know, ill get you the info.


Yup yup


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TAKIN THE O.A.C TO THE TOP.....100% BONAFIED LOWRIDERS IN O.C!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Morning...post some pics bump the pg....


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

WE HAVE BIG PLANS FOR 2013. THE ALLIANCE IS COMING BACK AND IS GONNA BE BIGGER AND BETTER THAN EVER!!!!


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

just want to say to my alliance brothers & sisters happy thanksgiving ( ephesians 5:19,20 ) <<< click the link >>>
http://images.businessweek.com/ss/05/11/egreetings/image/01.swf


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
T
T
!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

IF IT RAINS CARWASH WILL BE RESCHEDULED, WILL LET EVERYBODY KNOW OR WE MIGHT JUST BE THERE WITH A EZUP SO U CAN STILL DONATE A TOY AT LEAST BUT NO WASH IF IT RAINS.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

O.C. ALLIANCE CALENDAR:

NOV 17TH: LATINS FINEST CAR WASH/TOY DRIVE @ WEST COAST BURGER IN ANAHEIM
DEC 2ND: OLD STYLE CAR CLUB TOY DRIVE @ NAPSAC SPORTS APPAREL IN SANTA ANA
DEC 8th: IMPALAS TOY DRIVE IN DOWN TOWN ANAHEIM
DEC 9th: CLASSICS AND TEMPATIONS TOY DRIVE @ THE SANTA ANA ELKS LODGE IN SANTA ANA
DEC 16TH: ROLLERZ ONLY TOY DRIVE IN SANTA ANA @ LA COSINA DE MI ABUELITA
DEC 23rd: UNIQUES TOY DRIVE AT THE CORBIN CENTER IN SANTA ANA

THIS CALENDAR WILL BE UPDATED AFTER EACH MEETING IF ANYTHING CHANGES. 
_*UPDATED!!!!!!*_


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

[h=2]







[/h] *ORANGE COUNTY BUSINESS' THAT SUPPORT THE O.C.L.A.*

CALIFORNIA UPHOLSTERY PROFESSIONALS 714-751-3205 

BRISTOL SOUND 714-557-3293

SOUTHERN AUTO BODY 949-650-0405 

ANAHEIM PLATING 714-391-5133


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Whoever pays for carwash or donate a toy tomorrow for our event will get a ticket for 10% off food purchase at westcoast burgers.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Wassup my OC brothers...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Will be updating post in morning if the wash still gonna go on due to weather, if it rains it will be no carwash just a toy donation to drop off toys. I will have an ez-up setup where we will be taking the donations.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:working


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Going down in 2 hrs Latins finest carwash/toydrive come out n donate a toy n get your carwashed at westcoast burgers in anaheim


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt for the big oc


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Behalf of Latins finest fam oc I like to thank everyone who came out n donated


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt for the OC Alliance


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Q-vo o*c.....thanks to all the homies that came thru to r event........grasias


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Behalf of Latins finest fam oc I like to thank everyone who came out n donated





dreamer1 said:


> Q-vo o*c.....thanks to all the homies that came thru to r event........grasias


:nicoderm:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

O.C. ALLIANCE CALENDAR:

DEC 2ND: OLD STYLE CAR CLUB TOY DRIVE @ NAPSAC SPORTS APPAREL IN SANTA ANA
DEC 8th: IMPALAS TOY DRIVE IN DOWN TOWN ANAHEIM
DEC 9th: CLASSICS AND TEMPATIONS TOY DRIVE @ THE SANTA ANA ELKS LODGE IN SANTA ANA
DEC 16TH: ROLLERZ ONLY TOY DRIVE IN SANTA ANA @ LA COSINA DE MI ABUELITA
DEC 23rd: UNIQUES TOY DRIVE AT THE CORBIN CENTER IN SANTA ANA

THIS CALENDAR WILL BE UPDATED AFTER EACH MEETING IF ANYTHING CHANGES. 
_*UPDATED!!!!!!*_


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Looks like the OC is doin big things!!! Good to see homies.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a free cd for every blanket donated at any Toy Drive that I Dj for the rest of the year. My wife and I are on a mission to raise 500 blankets for the homeless this coming winter season. Blankets need to be twin size or bigger. Please wash blankets before donating them. Thanks.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

On behalf of inland empire Lowrider alliance we would like to invite the OC alliance to our second annual New Years picnic in upland at memorial park


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Free cd for every blanket donated at any Toy Drive that I Dj.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Uniques ie having a bike n pedal car show march 31st Moreno Valley http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?feature=plcp&v=a_drpkPOIr8 Last years show


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Free cd for every blanket donated at any Toy Drive that I Dj.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Uniques ie having a bike n pedal car show march 31st Moreno Valley http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?feature=plcp&v=a_drpkPOIr8 Last years show


Flyer coming soon..,


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Free cd for every blanket donated at all the toy drives that I Dj. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> On behalf of inland empire Lowrider alliance we would like to invite the OC alliance to our second annual New Years picnic in upland at memorial park


TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Free cd for every blanket donated, twin size or bigger. Please wash all blankets before donating.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Looks like the OC is doin big!!!! Good to see homies.


WE TRYING. :h5:



UniquesshortdogIE said:


> On behalf of inland empire Lowrider alliance we would like to invite the OC alliance to our second annual New Years picnic in upland at memorial park


IM DOWN.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> WE TRYING. :h5:
> 
> 
> IM DOWN.


kool help spread the word homie


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> kool help spread the word homie


WILL DO!


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Post up address or a map of memorial park, upland :thumbsup:


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Memorial Park address is

1100 E. Foothill blvd. Upland Ca. 91886. 

Any questions feel free to hit me up!!! Hope to see all of the OC Alliance!!!! spread the word anyone and everyone are welcome!!! Bring the family the low lows the lowrider bikes and the bbq's its gonna be a great day!!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Memorial Park address is
> 
> 1100 E. Foothill blvd. Upland Ca. 91886.
> 
> Any questions feel free to hit me up!!! Hope to see all of the OC Alliance!!!! spread the word anyone and everyone are welcome!!! Bring the family the low lows the lowrider bikes and the bbq's its gonna be a great day!!!!


 TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Free CDs for blankets at all toy drives that i Dj.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I have a free cd for every blanket donated at any Toy Drive that I Dj for the rest of the year. My wife and I are on a mission to raise 500 blankets for the homeless this coming winter season. Blankets need to be twin size or bigger. Please wash blankets before donating them. Thanks.


Ttt


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up O*C


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

soldiersforchrist said:


> Post up address or a map of memorial park, upland :thumbsup:


you rollin?



dreamer1 said:


> Wats up O*C


:h5:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

Next Alliance meeting will be Dec. 1 st location and time will be announced soon


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

trying to locate just one used rim in good conditon = dayton 14x7 all chrome, no tire, no addapter, no knok off its ok, if you have one for sale pm me!!!:ugh:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

orangecountyjay said:


> Next Alliance meeting will be Dec. 1 st location and time will be announced soon



My pad is open, but please no Raider fans.:roflmao:


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

ON behalf of Brown Pride CC Just wanna wish all of the OC LOWRIDER ALLIANCE AND THEIR FAMILIES A SAFE AND HAPPY THANKSGIVING! QUE SE LA PASEN AGUSTO!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up......


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> My pad is open, but please no Raider fans.:roflmao:


THEN I WILL BE THE ONLY 1 THERE. :rofl:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Any news on next meeting.....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

@dreamer they sent a text out


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj booking shows for 2013. PM me or call 323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

We will be having a cruise night and a collection will be gathered on Thursday November 29th at Angelo's (2235 W Ball Road, Anaheim 92804) for MARCELINO HERNANDEZ :angel: (3/9/69-11/24/12) a fellow member from Temptation OC Car Club, who passed away Saturday night 11/24/12. May he rest in peace, our prayers go out to his family and will appreciate any donations to help lay him to rest. Thank you in advance for your kind generosity. For more info call Ronnie at 714-501-2825. Feel free to help spread the word. Hope to see you there. God bless.

*RIDE IN PEACE BIG DOGG.....*:angel:


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

WE'LL BE MISSING YOU HOMIE


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

MrWorm714 said:


> We will be having a cruise night and a collection will be gathered on Thursday November 29th at Angelo's (2235 W Ball Road, Anaheim 92804) for MARCELINO HERNANDEZ :angel: (3/9/69-11/24/12) a fellow member from Temptation OC Car Club, who passed away Saturday night 11/24/12. May he rest in peace, our prayers go out to his family and will appreciate any donations to help lay him to rest. Thank you in advance for your kind generosity. For more info call Ronnie at 714-501-2825. Feel free to help spread the word. Hope to see you there. God bless.
> 
> *RIDE IN PEACE BIG DOGG.....*:angel:


:angel:


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

MY CONDOLENCES TO THE FAMILIA!!! (((R.I.P.))):angel:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

R prayers goes out to the family.....


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
T
T
!


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

DUE TO UNFORTUNATE CIRCUMSTANCES,OLD STYLE CAR CLUBS 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE ORIGINALLY SCHEDULED FOR SUNDAY DECEMBER 2ND, 2012 HAS BEEN CANCELLED


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

O.C. ALLIANCE CALENDAR:


DEC 8th: IMPALAS TOY DRIVE IN DOWN TOWN ANAHEIM
DEC 9th: CLASSICS AND TEMPATIONS TOY DRIVE @ THE SANTA ANA ELKS LODGE IN SANTA ANA
DEC 16TH: ROLLERZ ONLY TOY DRIVE IN SANTA ANA @ LA COSINA DE MI ABUELITA
DEC 23rd: UNIQUES TOY DRIVE AT THE CORBIN CENTER IN SANTA ANA

THIS CALENDAR WILL BE UPDATED AFTER EACH MEETING IF ANYTHING CHANGES. 
_*UPDATED!!!!!!

NEXT MEETING IS SAT DEC 1ST @ "PLAYAS DE SINALOA" IN SANTA ANA @ 10 AM.
*_


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats the address ...playas sinaloa!!!!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump for the O.C alliance....


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

*CRUISE NIGHT TONIGHT...............We will be having a cruise night and a collection will be gathered TONIGHT at Angelo's (2235 W Ball Road, Anaheim 92804) for MARCELINO HERNANDEZ :angel: (3/9/69-11/24/12) a fellow member from Temptation OC Car Club, who passed away Saturday night 11/24/12. May he rest in peace, our prayers go out to his family and will appreciate any donations to help lay him to rest. Thank you in advance for your kind generosity. For more info call Ronnie at 714-501-2825. Feel free to help spread the word. Hope to see you there. God bless.*


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> O.C. ALLIANCE CALENDAR:
> 
> 
> DEC 8th: IMPALAS TOY DRIVE IN DOWN TOWN ANAHEIM
> ...





MrWorm714 said:


> *CRUISE NIGHT TONIGHT...............We will be having a cruise night and a collection will be gathered TONIGHT at Angelo's (2235 W Ball Road, Anaheim 92804) for MARCELINO HERNANDEZ :angel: (3/9/69-11/24/12) a fellow member from Temptation OC Car Club, who passed away Saturday night 11/24/12. May he rest in peace, our prayers go out to his family and will appreciate any donations to help lay him to rest. Thank you in advance for your kind generosity. For more info call Ronnie at 714-501-2825. Feel free to help spread the word. Hope to see you there. God bless.*


WHAT TIME?


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> WHAT TIME?


4-8pm is what i was told....


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

MrWorm714 said:


> 4-8pm is what i was told....


thanks.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Post pics of the cruise nite!!!!!


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

FROM THE HERNANDEZ FAMILY & TEMPTATION C.C WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS & GENTE THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE FAMILY IN A TIME LIKE THIS AGAIN FROM THE BOTTOM OF OUR HEARTS GRACIAS... WE WILL POST UP PICS SOMETIME THIS AFTERNOON....


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

HERE ARE A FEW PICS FROM LAST NIGHT.... R.I.P HOMIE......:angel:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for sharing....any more pics??????


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm don't think Imma be able to make tomorrows meeting I'm the v.p. of Latins finest oc I have some family things I have todo but Imma see n tell my president so that he can go to the meeting. Sorry


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

It was a good meeting today. The next one is sunday january 6th.....all clubs that are interested in being part of the alliance, you MUST attend this meeting. THANK YOU.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

We making good progress....ttt


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

TTT FOR THE OC ALLIANCE!!! Progess is always good!!!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump....


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
T
T
!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Impalas this weekend!!!!!!!!!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Impalas this weekend!!!!!!!!!


YUP. TAKING THE KIDDIES BIKES.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> O.C. ALLIANCE CALENDAR:
> 
> 
> DEC 8th: IMPALAS TOY DRIVE IN DOWN TOWN ANAHEIM
> ...


TTT!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> YUP. TAKING THE KIDDIES BIKES.


See ya ther


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> See ya ther


:h5:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Gonna most defanatly try n hit this Sundays show classic n temptations toy drive ttt


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Gonna most defanatly try n hit this Sundays show classic n temptations toy drive ttt


:h5:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up impalas was a good turn out.....ttt


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Wats up impalas was a good turn out.....ttt


:yes:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

O.C. ALLIANCE CALENDAR:

_*2 SHOWS LEFT FOR THE YEAR!!!!!*_

DEC 16TH: ROLLERZ ONLY TOY DRIVE IN SANTA ANA @ LA COSINA DE MI ABUELITA
DEC 23rd: UNIQUES TOY DRIVE AT THE CORBIN CENTER IN SANTA ANA

THIS CALENDAR WILL BE UPDATED AFTER EACH MEETING IF ANYTHING CHANGES. 
_*UPDATED!!!!!!*_


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
T
T
!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Do we have a location and time for the meeting ?

Chente 
Old Style C.C. OC
V.P.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

ALLIANCE MEETING IS SET FOR SUNDAY JAN 6TH @ ARTUROS IN ANAHEIM. I WILL SEND OUT THE ADDRESS AS SOON AS THE DATE ARRIVES. IF YOUR CLUB IS WANTING TO CONTINUE WITH THE ALLIANCE, WE WILL BE HAVING OUR "SIGNING IN" ON THIS DATE TO MAKE ALL THE MEMBERS OFFICIAL. FOOD WILL BE CATERED SO I NEED A REPLY WITH THE NUMBER OF THOSE ATTENDING. PREZ AND V.P. ONLY. (IF NOT AVAILABLE, 2 MEMBERS MAX.)

CONFRIMED SO FAR: 
UNIQUES
BLVD KINGS
REFLECTIONS FUNERAL
DE AQUELLAS
LATINS FINEST
IMPALAS
KUSTOM OLDIES
GROUPE


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Old Style Art (president) Chente( V.P) will be there ...


----------



## Temptation62 (Dec 30, 2006)

*thank you all for your support!*








Once again I would like to personally thank all of our sponsors who donated to our raffle: Alfonzo Reflections, Pete of Anaheim Plating, Joel of HPI Racing, Dereck of SA Clothing, Suavecito, Joe from Bristol Sounds, Manny Naverette, Jimmy Hot Wheels, Denice Garcia, SOG Tommy and Sandra, and most of all my dj Jr. from Uniques North, George for hooking upp the Sanctiond tire dressing, and BIG LOU from operation repo for the special apperance!
All car clubs in attendance here's roll call: UNIQUES, SUPERIORS, KLIQUE, LIFESTYLE, IMPERIALS, FLEETLINES, THEE ARTISTICS, SHADES OF BROWN, MID NITE CRUISERS, OLD TRADITIONS, SURENO STYLE, SUENOS, MORNINGWOOD, OLD STYLE, PRIMOS CUSTOM, DE AQUEALLAS, BROWN PRIDE, SANTANA, GROUPE, IMPALAS, ONTARIO CLASSICS, FAMILY TRENDS, OFFICIAL RIDERS, SONS OF SOUL, MEMORIES, DECENTES, BLVD KINGS, BOMB LIFE, VIEJITOS, CLASSIC MEMORIES, and all solo riders and anbody not mentioned 
and for photographers: Jae and Stephany Bueno, Yastuvo, Herman, cwplanet, Kathy Hernandez of Tweaked Pixels, Out N About Pics, and Richard Palos of Street Low
THANKS AGAIN FOR YOUR SUPPORT!! MUCH LOVE, AND HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL AGAIN NEXT YEAR!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt... bump for the O*C alliance


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

ALLIANCE MEETING IS SET FOR SUNDAY JAN 6TH @ ARTUROS IN ANAHEIM. I WILL SEND OUT THE ADDRESS AS SOON AS THE DATE ARRIVES. IF YOUR CLUB IS WANTING TO CONTINUE WITH THE ALLIANCE, WE WILL BE HAVING OUR "SIGNING IN" ON THIS DATE TO MAKE ALL THE MEMBERS OFFICIAL. FOOD WILL BE CATERED SO I NEED A REPLY WITH THE NUMBER OF THOSE ATTENDING. PREZ AND V.P. ONLY. (IF NOT AVAILABLE, 2 MEMBERS MAX.)

CONFRIMED SO FAR: 
UNIQUES
BLVD KINGS
REFLECTIONS FUNERAL
DE AQUELLAS
LATINS FINEST
IMPALAS
KUSTOM OLDIES
GROUPE 
SUPERIORS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MORNINGWOOD
INTRUDERS
SOLDIERS FOR CHRIST
MEMORIES
HERENCIA
OLD STYLE


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

SO FAR, SO GOOD.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Yup yup


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Orale Happy Holidays from Old Style !


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

FRIME HOMIE, HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO THE ALLIANCE


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

*Old Style Cinco De Mayo Laughlin Turnaroud. 3 days, 2 nights at the Colorado Belle*

INFO-Art Ramirez 714 296-9065 - Vince Ramirez 714 329-0416 - Art Barcelona 480-600-1837 - David Estrada 7140396-3839
CINCO DE MAYO OLD STYLE CAR CLUB PARTY BUS TO LAUGHLIN NEVADA. STAYING AT THE COLORADO BELLE.
Car Show across the street at the Tropicana Express. Price includes Three days, two nights. Cost is $100.00 per person (double occupancy) or $128.00 per single occupancy. This price includes your rooms and 1 free buffet, 1 Coupon for coffee and donuts at the Colorado Belle. Bring your own ice chest BYOB. Must be small enough to fit under your seat.

Come Join the Old Style Party Bus!







​


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

ALLIANCE MEETING IS SET FOR SUNDAY JAN 6TH @ ARTUROS IN ANAHEIM. I WILL SEND OUT THE ADDRESS AS SOON AS THE DATE ARRIVES. IF YOUR CLUB IS WANTING TO CONTINUE WITH THE ALLIANCE, WE WILL BE HAVING OUR "SIGNING IN" ON THIS DATE TO MAKE ALL THE MEMBERS OFFICIAL. FOOD WILL BE CATERED SO I NEED A REPLY WITH THE NUMBER OF THOSE ATTENDING. PREZ AND V.P. ONLY. (IF NOT AVAILABLE, 2 MEMBERS MAX.)

CONFRIMED SO FAR: 
UNIQUES
BLVD KINGS
REFLECTIONS FUNERAL
DE AQUELLAS
LATINS FINEST
IMPALAS
KUSTOM OLDIES
GROUPE 
SUPERIORS
ROLLERZ ONLY
MORNINGWOOD
INTRUDERS
SOLDIERS FOR CHRIST
MEMORIES
HERENCIA
OLD STYLE 
TEMPTATION
KLIQUE


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
T
T
!


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> O.C. ALLIANCE CALENDAR:
> 
> _*2 SHOWS LEFT FOR THE YEAR!!!!!*_
> 
> ...


its funny i dont know about the one happening 20 yards from my shop:dunno:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Rollers only manana...come support the homies.....


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> ALLIANCE MEETING IS SET FOR SUNDAY JAN 6TH @ ARTUROS IN ANAHEIM. I WILL SEND OUT THE ADDRESS AS SOON AS THE DATE ARRIVES. IF YOUR CLUB IS WANTING TO CONTINUE WITH THE ALLIANCE, WE WILL BE HAVING OUR "SIGNING IN" ON THIS DATE TO MAKE ALL THE MEMBERS OFFICIAL. FOOD WILL BE CATERED SO I NEED A REPLY WITH THE NUMBER OF THOSE ATTENDING. PREZ AND V.P. ONLY. (IF NOT AVAILABLE, 2 MEMBERS MAX.)
> 
> CONFRIMED SO FAR:
> UNIQUES
> ...


ttt


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

UP TOP!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
*O*
T
*C*
T
!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

UP TOP!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Now booking Car Shows for 2013. PM me or call 323.557.2854


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Now booking Car Shows for 2013. PM me or call 323.557.2854




TTt


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Now booking Car Shows for 2013. PM me or call 323.557.2854


IM BOOKING YOU FOR NOVEMBER 2ND. :nicoderm:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT for the OC


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT for the OC


:h5:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Ttt


Ttt ocla


----------



## 714uniques (Feb 18, 2009)

Uniques toy drive tommorow Sunday at Jerome park McFadden and center in Santa Ana


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

My lucky day at uniques toy drive....won this at the raffle. ...anybody interested....200 gift certificate for brakes if ur lolo needs brakes...for 150...speakers 70 for both...pm me....thanks unique s


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> View attachment 585461
> 
> My lucky day at uniques toy drive....won this at the raffle. ...anybody interested....200 gift certificate for brakes if ur lolo needs brakes...for 150...speakers 70 for both...pm me....thanks unique s


I WILL GIVE U $100 FOR THE GIFT CERTIFICATE.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Now booking Car Shows for 2013. PM me or call 323.557.2854



Qvo


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

((( Happy birthday jesus ))) the reason for the season!!! Feliz navidad o.c.l.a


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I WILL GIVE U $100 FOR THE GIFT CERTIFICATE.


Deal come get it ......


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Merry christmas O*C alliance. ....


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump for the O*C


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo to all Orange Countyians...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

I have this flyer in *Shows and Events* under Big Homie needs our Support. He enjoys Lowriders and Harleys just in general having a firme time ..


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CHENTE said:


> I have this flyer in *Shows and Events* under Big Homie needs our Support. He enjoys Lowriders and Harleys just in general having a firme time ..
> 
> View attachment 586444


BLVD KINGS WILL BE THERE.


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> BLVD KINGS WILL BE THERE.


:thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

TTT for the oc


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo to all Orange Countyians...



:wave:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Morning


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Morning


:wave:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

_*ALLIANCE ROLL CALL:*_
UNIQUES
TEMPTATION
DE AQUELLAS
IMPALAS
ROLLERZ ONLY
LATINS FINEST
SUPERIORS
MEMORIES
KLIQUE
KUSTOM OLDIES
BLVD KINGS
SOLDIERS FOR CHRIST
HERENCIA
INTRUDERS
ORANGE COUNTY
REFLECTIONS FUNERAL SERVICE
OLD STYLE
MORNINGWOOD
POCO A POCO
FLEETLINES
OLD TRADITIONS
VIEJITOS
CLASSICS
LATIN LIFE
GROUPE


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

:wow::wow: 25 clubs


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Get down Orange County !! Way to go Locos..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo to all Orange Countyians...



:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo to all Orange Countyians...



Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> _*ALLIANCE ROLL CALL:*_
> UNIQUES
> TEMPTATION
> DE AQUELLAS
> ...





I was busted at Lacy AND the Farm....does that count?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> :wow::wow: 25 clubs


ANT THERE'S STILL ABOUT 5 MORE OUT THERE!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I was busted at Lacy AND the Farm....does that count?


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> ANT THERE'S STILL ABOUT 5 MORE OUT THERE!


Lets get ready for the meeting. ...


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Happy New Years OC Alliance! Be safe and have a good one gente!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy new year to O*C alliance. ....


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

((( R.I.P. 2012 ))) :angel:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

HAPPY NEW YEARS OC. 

See you on the 6th ...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for the OC


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

CHENTE said:


> I have this flyer in *Shows and Events* under Big Homie needs our Support. He enjoys Lowriders and Harleys just in general having a firme time ..
> 
> View attachment 586444


Almost that time good music raffles food...


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> _*ALLIANCE ROLL CALL:*_
> UNIQUES
> TEMPTATION
> DE AQUELLAS
> ...


Clubs just added to the meeting:
DUKES
SOUTHERN ROYALTY
THEE ARTISTICS


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

UP TOP!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT for the OC





Qvo


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

See ya guys later......ttt


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

meeting is in 2 more hours.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt for the OC Alliance!!! Have a good meeting


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> meeting is in 2 more hours.



Need a Dj?


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

20 clubs.....thats good job for yhe O.C alliance. ...big thing s 2013


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Ttt for the OC Alliance!!! Have a good meeting


Thanks homie. It was a good meeting 20 confirmed clubs. Like dreamer said "not bad for the start of 2013."


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

That's right homie proud to be apart of..

Old Style has the Alliances back..


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> Thanks homie. It was a good meeting 20 confirmed clubs. Like dreamer said "not bad for the start of 2013."


No problem!!! The way I see it is any # is a good # but 20 is even better!!! Congrats to the OC doin big thangs!!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Who can post pictures from last night ?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CHENTE said:


> That's right homie proud to be apart of..
> 
> Old Style has the Alliances back..


:thumbsup: 

We need to help ourselves and get organized and then our community is next!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> No problem!!! The way I see it is any # is a good # but 20 is even better!!! Congrats to the OC doin big thangs!!!


Thanks homie.
:h5:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

2013 ALLIANCE BUSINESS SUPPORTERS:
PETER TAPIA- ANAHEIM PLATING AND POLISHING (Anaheim)
CALIFORNIA UPHOLSTERY PROFESSIONALS (Fountain valley) 
BRISTOL SOUND (Santa Ana)
LA CASA GARCIA (garden grove)
THESE ARE THE ORANGE COUNTY BUSINESS' THAT SUPPORT THE ALLIANCE AND WHAT WE ARE ABOUT. 
THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> 2013 ALLIANCE BUSINESS SUPPORTERS:
> PETER TAPIA- ANAHEIM PLATING AND POLISHING (Anaheim)
> CALIFORNIA UPHOLSTERY PROFESSIONALS (Fountain valley)
> BRISTOL SOUND (Santa Ana)
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> 2013 ALLIANCE BUSINESS SUPPORTERS:
> PETER TAPIA- ANAHEIM PLATING AND POLISHING (Anaheim)
> CALIFORNIA UPHOLSTERY PROFESSIONALS (Fountain valley)
> BRISTOL SOUND (Santa Ana)
> ...


STRICKLY LIMOUSINES JUST ADDED! :thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> 2013 ALLIANCE BUSINESS SUPPORTERS:
> PETER TAPIA- ANAHEIM PLATING AND POLISHING (Anaheim)
> CALIFORNIA UPHOLSTERY PROFESSIONALS (Fountain valley)
> BRISTOL SOUND (Santa Ana)
> ...


GOLDEN STAR TOWING NOW ADDED. IF ANYBODY NEEDS ANY IFNO FOR OUR SUPPORTERS PLEASE PM ME. THANK U.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm appointing myself official Dj of the OCLA...any seconds


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I was busted at Lacy AND the Farm....does that count?


 sure,,got any chucalooes?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I'm appointing myself official Dj of the OCLA...any seconds


I vote NAY!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

GOLDEN STAR TOWING! :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I vote NAY!



Cops can't vote:finger:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

DON'T FORGET ABOUT THIS SUNDAY. A FELLOW RIDER NEEDS OUR HELP.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Cops can't vote:finger:


Correction: CONVICTS CAN'T VOTE.





Side note: ima hv my "COPS ON PAYROLL" stop by ur house for a surprise parolee inspection. :nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> Correction: CONVICTS CAN'T VOTE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no parolees here...:finger:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

On probation? :dunno:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Nope he gave judge free cd's of his choice and got off  what up Robert


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Is everyone ready for tomorrow????

Big Jim needs our support !

Napsac 
Santa Ana .... See you there .


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> On probation? :dunno:


Nope. I'm a tax paying Mexican American...


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Nope. I'm a tax paying Mexican American...


But the people that buy ur cd's don't pay taxes. :rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> But the people that buy ur cd's don't pay taxes. :rimshot:


You got me confused for someone else, I don't sell CDs. Sorry.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> You got me confused for someone else, I don't sell CDs. Sorry.


If u say so CONVICT.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CHENTE said:


> Is everyone ready for tomorrow????
> 
> Big Jim needs our support !
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

2013 ALLIANCE BUSINESS SUPPORTERS:
PETER TAPIA- ANAHEIM PLATING AND POLISHING (Anaheim)
CALIFORNIA UPHOLSTERY PROFESSIONALS (Fountain valley) 
BRISTOL SOUND (Santa Ana)
LA CASA GARCIA (garden grove)
STRICKLY LIMOUSINES (Santa Ana)
GOLDEN STAR TOW (Anaheim)
NAPSAC APPAREL (Santa Ana)
THESE ARE THE ORANGE COUNTY BUSINESS' THAT SUPPORT THE ALLIANCE AND WHAT WE ARE ABOUT. 
THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!!

NAPSAC APPAREL JUST ADDED! :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> 2013 ALLIANCE BUSINESS SUPPORTERS:
> PETER TAPIA- ANAHEIM PLATING AND POLISHING (Anaheim)
> CALIFORNIA UPHOLSTERY PROFESSIONALS (Fountain valley)
> BRISTOL SOUND (Santa Ana)
> ...



What about me foo? I FULLY support the OCLA.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> What about me foo? I FULLY support the OCLA.


You've never supported LA ONDA, POPEYE.













Jk, ima add u too. :h5:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

2013 ALLIANCE BUSINESS SUPPORTERS:
PETER TAPIA- ANAHEIM PLATING AND POLISHING (Anaheim)
CALIFORNIA UPHOLSTERY PROFESSIONALS (Fountain valley) 
BRISTOL SOUND (Santa Ana)
LA CASA GARCIA (garden grove)
STRICKLY LIMOUSINES (Santa Ana)
GOLDEN STAR TOW (Anaheim)
NAPSAC APPAREL (Santa Ana)
CHOLO DJ (everywhere)
THESE ARE THE ORANGE COUNTY BUSINESS' THAT SUPPORT THE ALLIANCE AND WHAT WE ARE ABOUT. 
THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!!

THE CHOLO DJ JUST ADDED!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

No one will show up if the DJ is there


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

BIGTITO64 said:


> No one will show up if the DJ is there



Ok ok, Go Niners. Oh no, nevermind.


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> 2013 ALLIANCE BUSINESS SUPPORTERS:
> PETER TAPIA- ANAHEIM PLATING AND POLISHING (Anaheim)
> CALIFORNIA UPHOLSTERY PROFESSIONALS (Fountain valley)
> BRISTOL SOUND (Santa Ana)
> ...


:h5:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

First off I want to thank all that was out there supporting the Bell family. It was an emotional event for all of us and with all of your support it made it a very heart warming day. With all the clubs, solo riders, and spectators we earned almost $4,400.00. 
Thank you Mike, DJ cholo for kicking ass homie.......
OC, LA, ELA, SD, SB, WC, Ctown, WAS IN THE MF HOUSE !!!!!!!!!


Chente V.P OLD STYLE CC O.C


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

UNITY!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CHENTE said:


> First off I want to thank all that was out there supporting the Bell family. It was an emotional event for all of us and with all of your support it made it a very heart warming day. With all the clubs, solo riders, and spectators we earned almost $4,400.00.
> Thank you Mike, DJ cholo for kicking ass homie.......
> OC, LA, ELA, SD, SB, WC, Ctown, WAS IN THE MF HOUSE !!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT...


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ON BEHALF OF THE INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE THE OCLA TO THE 2ND EASTER PICNIC. THIS TAKES PLACE ON MARCH 30TH AT FAIRMOUNT PARK IN THE CITY OF RIVERSIDE. LAST YEAR WAS TRUELY AMAZING AND WE HOPE THIS YEAR WILL BE JUST GOOD. ATTACHED IS THE LINK SO IF YOU CAN MAKE IT PLEASE FEEL FREE TO JOIN US CELEBRATE EASTER IN A POSSITIVE WAY FOR THE KIDS. UNITY AND COMMUNITY IS THE IELA WAY!!!! HOPE TO SEE SOME OF YOU THERE!!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...wrider-alliance-2nd-annual-easter-picnic.html


IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTION FEEL FREE TO PM ME!!!!

TTT FOR THE OCLA


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BLVD KINGS IS DOWN TO ROLL.......WE HAVE ARE MEETING ON THE 2-10-13 AND I WILL BRING IT UP AT THE MEETING.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> BLVD KINGS IS DOWN TO ROLL.......WE HAVE ARE MEETING ON THE 2-10-13 AND I WILL BRING IT UP AT THE MEETING.


Thx Robert!!! Sounds good.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Thx Robert!!! Sounds good.


NO PROB. AND MARK UR CALENDARS FOR THE ROOSEVELT SHOW.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Definately!!!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Definately!!!


:h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT ....For the OCA


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

*TTT FOR THE O.C HOMIES !!*


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Orange County in da HOUSE...... Doing big things!!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CHENTE said:


> Orange County in da HOUSE...... Doing big things!!



Yes, yes we are...:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Up top.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> View attachment 597495



X2


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo fellow Orange Countyans


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

UP TOP!!!!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> View attachment 597144


Ttt


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

*OLD STYLE CAR CLUB 5TH ANNUAL MEMORIAL WEEKEND CAR SHOW !!!! 

*I WILL POST FLYER SOON .....MARK YOUR CALENDER..........MAY 26 2013............SHINE EM UP !!!!!!!

LOCATION- WILLMORE ELEMENTARY SCHOOL
7122 MAPLE ST
WESTMINSTER CA, 92683


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

CHENTE said:


> *OLD STYLE CAR CLUB 5TH ANNUAL MEMORIAL WEEKEND CAR SHOW !!!!
> 
> *I WILL POST FLYER SOON .....MARK YOUR CALENDER..........MAY 26 2013............SHINE EM UP !!!!!!!
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

joe bristol said:


> :thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> 
> :h5: Right on Joe....


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

2013 ALLIANCE BUSINESS SUPPORTERS:
PETER TAPIA- ANAHEIM PLATING AND POLISHING (Anaheim)
CALIFORNIA UPHOLSTERY PROFESSIONALS (Fountain valley) 
BRISTOL SOUND (Santa Ana)
LA CASA GARCIA (garden grove)
STRICKLY LIMOUSINES (Santa Ana)
GOLDEN STAR TOW (Anaheim)
NAPSAC APPAREL (Santa Ana)
CHOLO DJ (everywhere)
THESE ARE THE ORANGE COUNTY BUSINESS' THAT SUPPORT THE ALLIANCE AND WHAT WE ARE ABOUT. 
THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!!

TTT!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Orale to the OCA..


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Up top!!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

What's happening Cops? hope all is well in the OC. Got our meeting coming up. I will mention ur invite.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> What's happening Cops? hope all is well in the OC. Got our meeting coming up. I will mention ur invite.


THANKS HOMIE! IT WOULD MAKE A BIG DIFFERENCE TO NOT ONLY THE SCHOOL BUT THE KIDS AS WELL. EVEN IF THE IELA CAN'T BRING ANY ENTRY'S, PLEASE JUST STOP BY FOR THE SUPPORT. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> THANKS HOMIE! IT WOULD MAKE A BIG DIFFERENCE TO NOT ONLY THE SCHOOL BUT THE KIDS AS WELL. EVEN IF THE IELA CAN'T BRING ANY ENTRY'S, PLEASE JUST STOP BY FOR THE SUPPORT. :thumbsup:


ITS ALL ABOUT THE KIDS!!!! I'M IN!!! U WILL DEFINATELY SEE ME THERE!!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt oca


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> ITS ALL ABOUT THE KIDS!!!! I'M IN!!! U WILL DEFINATELY SEE ME THERE!!


:h5:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> THANKS HOMIE! IT WOULD MAKE A BIG DIFFERENCE TO NOT ONLY THE SCHOOL BUT THE KIDS AS WELL. EVEN IF THE IELA CAN'T BRING ANY ENTRY'S, PLEASE JUST STOP BY FOR THE SUPPORT. :thumbsup:


ITS ALL ABOUT THE KIDS!!!! I'M IN!!! U WILL DEFINATELY SEE ME THERE!!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

What a way to start the year. 
We have a lot of support from
All over. To the top for OCA 2013.
Much appreciated for all COUNTY'S.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CHENTE said:


> What a way to start the year.
> We have a lot of support from
> All over. To the top for OCA 2013.
> Much appreciated for all COUNTY'S.


AND IT'S ONLY JANUARY.


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Que no Robert....


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CHENTE said:


> Que no Robert....


:yes:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top......


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

KEPPING UNITY ALIVE!!!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_*Orange County Low Rider Alliance To The Top !!!!!*_


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

UP TOP!!!!!


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Mark your calendars for a family event!!! :h5:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump for the O.C


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> 2013 ALLIANCE BUSINESS SUPPORTERS:
> PETER TAPIA- ANAHEIM PLATING AND POLISHING (Anaheim)
> CALIFORNIA UPHOLSTERY PROFESSIONALS (Fountain valley)
> BRISTOL SOUND (Santa Ana)
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## B-RAY (Aug 4, 2012)

CLICK ON IMAGE TO SEE IT BETTER 

HERE IT IS WE CHALLENGE ALL CAR CLUBS TO BOWLING:run: STEP UP IF YOUR NOT SCARED MARCH THE 2ND SATURDAY AT 7PM YOU CAN MAKE AS MANY TEAMS AS YOU NEED 4 PERSON TEAM SEND AN EMAIL ADDRESS SO ILL SEND YOU A BETTER COPY ....... I SEE YOU GUYS SHAKING IN YOUR BOOT'S


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Good nite bump


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Up top!!!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_*Orange 

County

In 

Da 

House !!!*_


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

See you homies this weekend...


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:yes: ARTURO'S @ 5PM!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Up top!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm back...the ban is over...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_*TO

THE

TOP*_


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I'm back...the ban is over...


WTF? I THOUGHT IT WAS FOR 30 DAYS?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

DONT FORGET!!!!!!!!
ALLIANCE MEETING TMRW.
WHERE: ARTUROS RESTURANT 
WHEN: TMRW SUNDAY THE 10TH
$12 PER PERSON 2 CLUB MEMBER MAX. THANK YOU.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

JUST POSTING THIS ANYWHERE THAT I FREQUENT:
IM LOOKING FOR A PAIR OF 1986 CUTLASS GRILLES. OR CUSTOM MADE CUTLASS GRILLES. PLEASE PM ME ANY LEADS. THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> DONT FORGET!!!!!!!!
> ALLIANCE MEETING TMRW.
> WHERE: ARTUROS RESTURANT
> WHEN: TMRW SUNDAY THE 10TH
> $12 PER PERSON 2 CLUB MEMBER MAX. THANK YOU.


Latins finest will b ther


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:no:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry carnal had a family emergency at tha last min....


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

I was just messing bro.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Waz up homies n lowrider homies one of our latins finest car club members dad passed a way this morning will be having a carwash this saturday at gus jr burgers in moreno valley from 7am to 2pm if u would like to make a donation get at me or come to the carwash.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:angel:

CARLOS TEXT ME.


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up homies n lowrider homies one of our latins finest car club members dad passed a way this morning will be having a carwash this saturday at gus jr burgers in moreno valley from 7am to 2pm if u would like to make a donation get at me or come to the carwash.


Sorry to hear that brother.....My sons birthday that day we will be out of town...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top!!!!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

I will be bringing a new sponsor to the meeting.
Two brothers.... 
Pro Image Signs.
Banners
T shirts
Flyer's
They do it all...


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CHENTE said:


> I will be bringing a new sponsor to the meeting.
> Two brothers....
> Pro Image Signs.
> Banners
> ...


Can they do logos on easy ups???


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> Can they do logos on easy ups???


They can make a complete new easy up from scratch
Or they can make a piece and attach with velcro.
You can put your cars and your club and a picture of you what ever you want (carrot).
Cool guys, for Big Jims fundraiser they charged me 40 bucks for 4x4 banner. 
They will be at the next meeting for any questions.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

CHENTE said:


> They can make a complete new easy up from scratch
> Or they can make a piece and attach with velcro.
> You can put your cars and your club and a picture of you what ever you want (carrot).
> Cool guys, for Big Jims fundraiser they charged me 40 bucks for 4x4 banner.
> They will be at the next meeting for any questions.





I HAD AN ORANGE EASY-UP TOO. :rofl:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I HAD AN ORANGE EASY-UP TOO. :rofl:


:roflmao:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo to the OC


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

THIS THREAD IS LOOKING LIKE OUR LAST MEETING. :squint:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt homies


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> THIS THREAD IS LOOKING LIKE OUR LAST MEETING. :squint:


:yes:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

OC To The Top...


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

VEGAS BUMP!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

FRIME FLYER HOMIE


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

art said:


> FRIME FLYER HOMIE


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Alliance where u at ?????


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

What date and where is the next o.c alliance meeting ??? :nicoderm:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

soldiersforchrist said:


> What date and where is the next o.c alliance meeting ??? :nicoderm:


Arturos
Sunday March 10 
@ 5pm ......


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Ok, 03/10/13 food stats at 4:00 and meeting at 5:00 ( got it thank bro )


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

soldiersforchrist said:


> Ok, 03/10/13 food stats at 4:00 and meeting at 5:00 ( got it thank bro )


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bump......


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

TO: cholo dj (mike). Bro, gracias for the Christian CDs you gave me yesterday at fuddrockers, you need to start play some of this music it's powerful. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The 
Top...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

CANCEL TODAY DUE TO RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To

The

Top


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

This Saturday 03/16/13 in long beach. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

:thumbsup:


soldiersforchrist said:


> This Saturday 03/16/13 in long beach. :thumbsup:
> View attachment 618340


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

1975 VERT said:


> CANCEL TODAY DUE TO RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


FRIDAY NIGHT CRUISE TOMORROW AT THE SAME LOCATION


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

joe bristol said:


> FRIDAY NIGHT CRUISE TOMORROW AT THE SAME LOCATION


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TO
THE
TOP


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 95cdevilles (Mar 17, 2013)

What days and times do they cruise bristol??? When i go its usually a hit or miss situation.


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

LET'S NOT FORGET THE REASON FOR THE SEASON !!!


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

*Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
Info: **Maynerd Estrada** 951.990.5463
1187 Telephone Ave
Chino, CA 91710 *


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Orange county low rider Alliance meeting is set for sat April 6th 5 pm at casa Garcia restaurant 1201 w. Lincoln ave, Anaheim = across from ruby's. :thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
T
T
!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> T
> T
> T
> !


Orale homie .....


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

THIS WEEKED " SATURDAY " 04/13/2013


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

O.C in the house....


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To



The





Top!!!


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

OC.........To The Top......


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To




The







Top


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump...wats up


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

come and enjoy a Cruse night / kick back with a hopp, brought to you by Soldiers For Christ along with Intruders Car Club. " THIS " Saturday April 27th, from 4p-9p location at "Jakes Way back when" burgers at 3708 westminster ave, Santa ana the corner of 17th and Harbor behind the Conroy flower shop. Cars, bikes and walk in" FREE "admission, we will raffle off tickets for free food as well. Come and support the low rider community. Special invite to all oc & la clubs. Remember :NO colors, gang affiliations or attitudes here leave that at home. Hope to see you all there. (((Spread the word))).


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
T
T
!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

t T t !!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

What is the Orange County lowrider alliance doing for 5 de mayo ???????


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj's ECHO Program cruise nights at Imperial Burgers 6201 Lincoln Av. In Buena Park starting Friday May 10th and every other Friday after that from 6-10pm. I would like to invite all of OC to come out and help me raise money that is greatly needed for several causes. There is a $10 donation for cars and motorcycles and a $5 donation for bikes and pedal cars. Vendor booths are $25. Thanks to everyone in advance.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

soldiersforchrist said:


> What is the Orange County lowrider alliance doing for 5 de mayo ???????


Uniques car show at o.g. Mikes.


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

soldiersforchrist said:


> What is the Orange County lowrider alliance doing for 5 de mayo ???????


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Cruise Night Friday May 10th at Imperial Burgers 6201 Lincoln Av in Buena Park from 6-10pm. Proceeds going to the E.C.H.O. Program
Ex Convicts Helping Others...


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

This Saturday 05/04/13.


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Right on bro!!! :h5:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

*Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
Info: **Maynerd Estrada** 951.990.5463
1187 Telephone Ave
Chino, CA 91710 *


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Does anybody knows how much for entrance for lowrider fest!!!!!!!!!! Or anybody have any extra tickets for sale pm me....ttt


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TO 
THE
TOP


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT...


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump tha s#! 777


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Bump tha s#! 777


:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

( free concert ) Friday 05/31/13


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

T.T.T


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

*Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
Info: Maynerd Estrada 951.990.5463
1187 Telephone Ave
Chino, CA 91710 







*


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


>




Next Friday May 24th. Hope to see the O.C. Out there


Imperial Burgers
6201 Lincoln Av
Buena Park
6-10pm


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

t
t
t
!!


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> t
> t
> t
> !!


You need to get back to OT and quit wasting your time with lowriding events


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

It was a blessing fellow shipping with my brothers yesterday at the ORANGE COUNTY LOWRIDER ALLIANCE meeting. Looking forward to the next one.






Romans 15:5-6


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Marty McFly said:


> You need to get back to OT and quit wasting your time with lowriding events


I KEEP GETTING BANNED BY MODS BREH.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Next Friday May 24th. Hope to see the O.C. Out there
> 
> 
> Imperial Burgers
> ...




Tonight is the night.....hope to see everyone out there.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Cruise Nigjt Friday June 7th at Imperial Burgers in Buena Park...6-9:30 and a $10 donation straight for the cause.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
T
T
!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

date june 22nd latins finest so cal car wash sunnymead burgers 23670 Sunnymead Blvd
Moreno Valley‎ California‎ 92553 wear ur shirts and get 10% discount on food purchases.


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

. ((( we can see what the holly spirit is doing in Santa Ana )))


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump......wats up O*C


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

*ATTENTION!!!!!!!!!!! ALL OC CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS 
WE WOULD LIKE TO ANOUNCE THAT IMPALAS O*C GOT OUR MONTHLY CRUISE NIGHTS BACK AT SONICS IN ANAHEIM OUR FIRST ONE WILL BE JUNE 26TH FROM 6PM-10PM 1632 LEMON ST $5 ENTRY TROPHIES FOR TOP RIDES OF THE NIGHT NO ALCOHOL OR HOPPING THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT PLEASE LEAVE ALL NEGATIVE ATTITUDES AT HOME THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT*

​


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

*FUNDRAISER FOR SANTA ANA MONARCHS POP WARNER SUNDAY JULY 21st.*

THIS IS ALL FOR THE KIDS MORE INFO TO FOLLOW


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise at huntington beach ca, COME ON OUT AND HAVE A BLAST WTH ALL OF US ON Sat. AUG.31 2013 ~ BRING YOUR BBQ,FAM,AND LOWRIDER BIKE.
ROLL IN TIME IS 7AM TO 9AM 
CRUIZE TIME 9:30 AM
~WE WILL BE GROUPING AND CHILLING AT THE P.C.H AND BEACH BLVD ENTRANCE. When u enter off beach n pch stay to the right parking lot, we will be centered in between the santa ana river and the pier,which will make a bad ass cruize to and from those places and come back and chill wth the fam.. 
~THE CRUISES ARE A MILE EACH WAY 
ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS, AND ALL THE PEER SUPPORT IS WELCOMED TO COME. Flyer coming soon


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Right on bro!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
T
T
!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Blvd Kings thanks for the support at the cruise night. Next date is July 5th, tell your friends.


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571



 Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571



 Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

What a great day to be at the park in Orange County! Well organized, fun, and great food!


Quiet morning...


Entering the park-


Just over the hill the BBQ was on!












Victor and Orange County CC- 67 out on display, liked hearing the story behind this car




COPS ON PAYROLL! Blvd Kings


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Groupe and Bomb Life


Clean! Don't see too many deliveries this nice












Impalas Orange County Chapter- Nice lineup!












Old Traditions- Nice guys to talk to and great lineup Orange County


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Artistics- such a clean bomb




Temptation Car Club came through- and repped at the tug of war too...pics coming









Latin Gents enjoyed the day-




Fleetlines too








Kustom Oldies with some rides that you don't see too often


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Classics Car Club of Santa Ana. Talked to Acer and these guys for quite a while. Showed off the old school way of customization and great stories of the birth of OC lowriding. Im gonna have to write it all down next time gotta know the history



Lotta craftmanship in this ride


















Pancho Villa- a local favorite






Clean 68


Another car that gets a lot of looks, from SANTANA CC 
URL=http://s953.photobucket.com/user/EJRGR/media/OClowriderallianceBBQ2013/oclowriderallainceBBQ066_zps8d04ab10.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Herencia CC looked good





















Uniques Car Club brought out some great rides-























Paint on this truck was incredible


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Tim and BRISTOL SOUND came through




More clubs BBQing and enjoying the day


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Contageous CC posted up










Some more rides









Aot to see and do


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Group/ club shots


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Clubs Tug of War, a generous plaque presentation, and 50/50 capped off events


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

NICE PIX ERIC!! :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Cruise Night Friday July 5th at 
Imperial Burgers
6201 Lincoln 
Buena Park, Ca.

6-9:30
$5 donation


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:We had a great time


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice pics brother


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> :thumbsup:We had a great time


x82


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

supreme82 said:


> x82


...:nicoderm:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Great day.... Thanks for the great pics Eric.


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

good turn out good people good food :thumbsup: O.C.L.A ALL THE WAY


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for the OC!!!


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

This trokita is lookin firme almost looks like my twin.


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

Heres my 64 trokita


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## 51fifty49 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To


The 



Top


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Heads up big Jim the homie who we 
Did the fundraiser for is not doing good.
Please say a prayer for him and his family.
Gracias ....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lord, heal our friend...From The Lopez Family


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Lord give strength to the Bell Family .
From the Ramirez Family.


----------



## mnc47 (Dec 22, 2008)

Santa Ana Pop Warner Jr. Midget Football team is having a Carshow/Funraiser July 21, 2013 at Seagerstrom High School off Alton street in Santa Ana. This Carshow is from 10:00am till 4:00pm and roll in time is at 7:30am.
This Carshow/Funraiser is to raise money for the Jr. Midget football team and 100% of the money goes to the team and not the league. 
Each car entry is 25.00 at the gate, Motorcycles and bike are 15.00. Spectator enterance is free but if you would like to leave a donation it would be appreciate as well.
Please come out and show support to these kids.

If you need more information please go my Facebook page Mid Nite Criusers Tribute and send me a message.

Thank You for your support in advance.


----------



## mnc47 (Dec 22, 2008)

Santa Pop Warner Football Carshow/Funraiser July 21, 2013 Seagerstrom High School. Come out and support the kids 100% to the kids.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

mnc47 said:


> Santa Ana Pop Warner Jr. Midget Football team is having a Carshow/Funraiser July 21, 2013 at Seagerstrom High School off Alton street in Santa Ana. This Carshow is from 10:00am till 4:00pm and roll in time is at 7:30am.
> This Carshow/Funraiser is to raise money for the Jr. Midget football team and 100% of the money goes to the team and not the league.
> Each car entry is 25.00 at the gate, Motorcycles and bike are 15.00. Spectator enterance is free but if you would like to leave a donation it would be appreciate as well.
> Please come out and show support to these kids.
> ...


is there a hop also?


----------



## mnc47 (Dec 22, 2008)

No Sorry, the school district told us that there could be no type of hopping on school grounds. We are still trying to see if they let us have some type of hopping display at the least. If we could i will let you know. 

Thanks


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
T
T
!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo OC...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Check us out at www.memoriescarcluboc.com
On Twitter @memoriescarclub


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY:biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE July 28,2013 6-?????? 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
 ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

meno97 said:


> :h5:NEXT SUNDAY:biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE July 28,2013 6-??????
> 
> 1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
> Bring the whole Family
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## ANAHEIM PLATING INC. (Jun 7, 2011)

:thumbsup:ttt


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Hello to all tomorrow, Sunday the 11th from 10am to 2pm Intruders car club will be having a car wash for donations for the funeral services for club member mother in law who passed away Thursday morning. Location of the car wash is at our Cruse night location on the corner of 17th and Harbor at Jakes Way Back Burgers in Santa Ana. Thanks 
Intruders
Car Club


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

DUB show angel stadium 8-11-13 nice show just finsh my display


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BIG LOUU said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

soldiersforchrist said:


> View attachment 683022
> View attachment 683023


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

]


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

BUD RED ON SALE AT SANTA ANA FOOD MARKET, 7.99 FOR A CASE OF 24


----------



## 714uniques (Feb 18, 2009)

Sat Aug 24 2013, corner of Glassel & Collins in the city of Orange 
Shine your rides come out Panchos Mexican restaurant 2:00-8:00 pm
Cruise or chill hosted by Uniques OC


----------



## 714uniques (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for the OCLA...:rimshot:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Orange County you ready for the coolest and funest bike cruise to come to OC this Saturday come out n have some fun


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

http://news.yahoo.com/video/police-chief-tests-departments-lowrider-011700390.htmltap for video


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

we need that shit here in the oc


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## ANAHEIM PLATING INC. (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:*BIG BUMP FOR THE O.C. *


----------



## 51fifty49 (Jan 31, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

just left the O.C.L.A. Meeting At casa Garcia rest. :h5:


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

"SATURDAY NIGHT CRUISE" October 12, 2013 from 03:00 to 08:00 pm = location at victory outreach church 1932 w. 17 Th.. street Santa Ana ( rear parking lot ) free admission to the public. Car, motorcycle & bicycle $5.00 donation. All proceeds going to children's ministry. There will be Entertainment, food & blessing. ((( Switch hitters welcome ))) For more information call Evan 714 549-2300


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG AL HOLDING IT DOWN FOR THE 714


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

"RIGHt ON BIG AL" see you this Saturday :h5:


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

ORANG COUNTY LOWRIDER ALLIANCE received a plaque from santa ana unified school district yesterday for supporting school education


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Tomorrow "SATURDAY NIGHT CRUISE" October 12, 2013 from 03:00 to 08:00 pm = location at victory outreach church 1932 w. 17 Th.. street Santa Ana ( rear parking lot ) free admission to the public. Car, motorcycle & bicycle $5.00 donation. All proceeds going to children's ministry. There will be Entertainment, food & blessing. ((( Switch hitters welcome ))) For more information call Evan 714 549-2300


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

DEC 8TH RIGHT IN OUR BACKYARD.....


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

I will try to make it out to show our support for the cause.


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

THIS SATURDAY 10/26/13


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)




----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

This event is Not in the OC. But I was born and raised out there. I recently moved out to Lake Elsinore and trying to get a monthly event going out here.

Feel free to share the link for the flyer with your club or on other message forums etc.

Respect

http://headlightbulbs.com/images/cruise.jpg


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

((( TODAY SUNDAY 3:00 to 5:00 )))


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

soldiersforchrist said:


> View attachment 845433
> ((( TODAY SUNDAY 3:00 to 5:00 )))


looks like fun.

Waiting to see if my wifes nina comes out to visit today.

If she doesnt I will make the drive out there.


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

This evening there will be knocking on your door, do you know who's their ??? Can you extinguish who you are going to let in ??? Only you can make the right one choice out of two !!! (1) John 10:10 The thief comes only to steal and kill and destroy (2) Revelations 3:20 Look! I am standing at the door and knocking. If anyone listens to my voice and opens the door, I will come in to him and eat with him, and he will eat with me.


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

" CRUISE NIGHT " this saturday November 9, 2013 from 03:00 to 08:00 pm = location at victory outreach church 1932 w. 17 Th. street Santa Ana ((( rear parking lot ))) free admission to the public. Car, motorcycle & bicycle $5.00 donation. All proceeds going to children's ministry. There will be Entertainment, food, jumper, raffles & blessing. ( Switch hitters welcome ) For more information call Evan 714 549-2300


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for ALL of my OC homies and supporters...


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

WHATS UP HOMIES... OUR CLUB TEMPTATION O*C ALONG WITH A FEW OTHERS WILL BE HELPING OUT THE BOXING CLUB IN SANTA ANA NOW KNOWN AS "UNDISPUTED CHAMP" & ARE WELCOMING ANY OTHERS THAT WANT TO COME OUT & SUPPORT THE KIDS ON DEC 14TH.... THANKS IN ADVANCE...


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

" CRUISE NIGHT " tomarrow saturday November 9, 2013 from 03:00 to 08:00 pm = location at victory outreach church 1932 w. 17 Th. street Santa Ana ((( rear parking lot ))) free admission to the public. Car, motorcycle & bicycle $5.00 donation. All proceeds going to children's ministry. There will be Entertainment, food, jumper, raffles & blessing. ( Switch hitters welcome ) For more information call Evan 714 549-2300


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

:thumbsup:




soldiersforchrist said:


> View attachment 876690
> " CRUISE NIGHT " tomarrow saturday November 9, 2013 from 03:00 to 08:00 pm = location at victory outreach church 1932 w. 17 Th. street Santa Ana ((( rear parking lot ))) free admission to the public. Car, motorcycle & bicycle $5.00 donation. All proceeds going to children's ministry. There will be Entertainment, food, jumper, raffles & blessing. ( Switch hitters welcome ) For more information call Evan 714 549-2300


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

We are looking for some love and support for the oc lowrider alliance to help us spread the word of our free local event.

The next one is this afternoon:

http://headlightbulbs.com/images/cruise.jpg


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for the OCLA.....


----------



## OC Lady (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't know so I ask...

How many car clubs are with the OCLA?


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Proud members of the OCLA!!


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

My sister Come and find out, your invited to are next meeting in December at casa Garcia rest, Anaheim


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

To The Top For The OCLA


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Good showing at the Impala OC Toy Drive


----------



## OC Lady (Feb 24, 2013)

soldiersforchrist said:


> My sister Come and find out, your invited to are next meeting in December at casa Garcia rest, Anaheim


Oh what day?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Sunday 12/22/13 time 17:30 (( c u there ))


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

((( ORANGE COUNTY LOW RIDER ALLIANCE ))) first annual New Year's Day picnic DATE: Wednesday 01/01/2014, LOCATION: mile square park in fountain valley c/s edinger ave & Euclid st. TIME: park opens at 07:00am, POTLUCK bring your favorite dish & thanks to are sponsors for there food contributions!!! HOSTED BY O.C.L.A club members Flyer coming soon!!!!!!


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

Art Ramirez here........IF ANYONE WANTS TO DONATE TO THIS VERY WORTHY CAUSE HERE IS THE LINK: *www.gofundme.com*http://www.gofundme.comhttp://www.gofundme.com*/5ww1tc *

On behalf of the Castro Family (OUR OLD STYLE MEMBER) it is my deepest regrets that I have to post this request for donations. At the same time, I am so grateful that we have been blessed with so many friends and family.

Ronnie Castro, age 38, Son of David Castro (deceased) and Carol Pedroza Castro passed away on Christmas Day 2013. And it is with heartfelt grief that we can only imagine the devastation this family is feeling at this time. 

Carol Castro (mother) was so grief stricken that she suffered a heart attack at the same hospital where her son had just passed away JUST moments before. Carol has since had heart surgery and is expected to do well. Our prayers go out to Carol and her family. Needless to say the family is not in a good financial position at this time. Ronnie leaves behind a daughter, Davina and a grandson, Joseph, mother Carol Castro, sister Cindy, two brothers David and Michael Castro. For the Castro/Pedroza family the holidays will never be remembered in the same joyful spirit, but with Gods Blessings it will be remembered with beautiful memories. 

Donations to ease this family's hardship are greatly appreciated. Even the smallest amount donated is the greatest gift you can give at this time. Please find it in your heart to donate to this much needed cause.

On behalf of the Castro/Pedroza Family Thank You


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

I would like to ask for the OC lowrider alliance blessing to go to one of there meetings and promote our monthly event?


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

BaggedOutHoe said:


> I would like to ask for the OC lowrider alliance blessing to go to one of there meetings and promote our monthly event?


. I will bring it up at next meeting that's coming up, we will let you know !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

soldiersforchrist said:


> . I will bring it up at next meeting that's coming up, we will let you know !!!!!!!!!!


thank you for the response and your willingness to assist us in talking to the alliance for us.

Our ultimate goal in doing this free monthly event is to bring new business to some stugglings business's in the area.

We are not profiting from this event what so ever.

We gathered some items from some big local companies put them on the flyer and are raffling off some of the items that they have donated to us to raffle off at our 100% free raffle.

We have the blessing from the property manager to do this event in this location. All they ask is that we respect the property.

So any help the alliance is willing to offer to us to possibly assist us in promoting this monthly event we would greatly appreciate it from them.


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

Just Curios, what clubs are part of the Alliance?


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

MONTHLY MEET TOMORROW FROM 3-6 IN INLAND EMPIRE SO CAL LAKE ELSINORE.
PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT US WITH ANY QUESTIONS OR CONCERNS.

WE WILL LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING A MUCH STRONGER SHOWING FROM THIS FORUM TOMORROW.









http://headlightbulbs.com/images/cruise.jpg[/URL]

THIS IS A 100% FREE EVENT. WE ARE PURELY TRYING TO BRING SOME NEW BUSINESS INTO THE COMMUNITY.


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

TTT FOR THE ORANGE COUNTY LOWRIDER ALLIANCE.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

lowrider bike beach cruise


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## ragtopking (Nov 5, 2002)

*Car Show Fund Raiser at Sigler Park 2-22-2014*

Roll in time 7:00 am


----------



## Ivan349 (Mar 22, 2012)

Can a solo rider be part of the lowrider alliance


----------



## OC Lady (Feb 24, 2013)

Are there any shows in OC for the remainder of March or in April?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. RG photography will be there......tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 




We will meet at corona park at 1 and take off at 2 and cruise to fairmont park in riverside. We should be at faimont park around 330 or so. Depends on how many cars there is. TTT let's go for a cruise.


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

march 30 at the labors hall in santa ana car show 1532 east chestnut st santa ana 92701 cars bicycles motorcycles 15.00$ .


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*LATINS FINEST CRUISING BY!!!! TTT*


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. Just wanted to remind everyone out there that we have our car cruise next Sunday. Hope to see a great turn out. TTT. Any questions call me at 562-879-4376


----------



## OC Lady (Feb 24, 2013)

supreme82 said:


> View attachment 1153298


Very nice !


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

OC Lady said:


> Very nice !


 gracias. It's gonna be a good event.


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

supreme82 said:


> View attachment 1153298


 it's going down next Saturday.


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Pics from Classics/Temptation Toy Drive @Anaheim 12/14/14. Enjoy


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## OC Lady (Feb 24, 2013)

My oh my guys it looks like it was a great show!
When's the next OC Show?


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

TTT


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

the Orange County lowrider alliance will be having there New Year's Day pic nik at yorba regional park 7600 E La Palma Ave
Anaheim‎ California‎ 92807 all car clubs & solo riders welcome!!!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Temptation/Classics event in TUSTIN this past weekend- good time and location:thumbsup:
Lets get some pics up here on Lay it Low:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)




----------

